# Naruto 602 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

Predict away.


Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Deadway (Sep 11, 2012)

No prediction this time.


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

Flashback! Obito's backstory, incoming.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 11, 2012)

A 10 chapter long flashback .


----------



## Gonder (Sep 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Flashback! Obito's backstory, incoming.



why do you have obito avatar you lose a bet


----------



## vered (Sep 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Flashback! Obito's backstory, incoming.



more important madara awakening the Rinnegan flashback.and Nagato story.
so im all for it.


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

vered said:


> more important madara awakening the Rinnegan flashback.and Nagato story.
> so im all for it.



Wasn't thinking about that when I made that post. Yeah, I'm looking forward to the final piece to Nagato's backstory: "Why and how he awakened the Rinnegan, and when was he to use Rinne Tensei, exactly."


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 11, 2012)

Flashback with contents similar to what everyone has been predicting. It will probably require at least a whole chapter for Obito to become convinced that the Moon's Eye plan is worth it. We'll likely see a bit of the modern Akatsuki's formation in the near future as Obito falls under Madara's tutelage. The Rookies will likely arrive soon after the flashback is shown in its entirety.


----------



## tears (Sep 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Flashback! Obito's backstory, incoming.



This. and what Vered said.

right now actually i dont give a care about the fight that gonna happen.


----------



## vered (Sep 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Wasn't thinking about that when I made that post. Yeah, I'm looking forward to the final piece to Nagato's backstory: "Why and how he awakened the Rinnegan, and when was he to use Gedo Mazou, exactly."



maybe we'll finally see what Nagato did to  those jounins as well.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Sep 11, 2012)

My prediction:
Madara healed Obito with zetsu goo and treated him.than he trained him and brainwashed his brain about the world having no meaning and in the end of the chapter we might see what happend to Rin.


----------



## tears (Sep 11, 2012)

vered said:


> maybe we'll finally see what Nagato did to  those jounins as well.



wait, jounins that killed his parents?


----------



## rajin (Sep 11, 2012)

flash back how obito was saved healed and same old known story and 1 or 2 pages of current obito and UCHIHA MADARA SAMA beating the hell out of the SPARKLE KID

the fan in one blow made the sparkle kid a 2nd grade ninja


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

tears said:


> wait, jounins that killed his parents?



Yeah.

He did something interesting to them. He killed them without causing any damage to his home. So Shinra Tensei is definitely out. Maybe Preta Path, but that wouldn't explain the blood - neither does some type of Human Realm + Deva Realm, soul-pull-attraction combo.


----------



## vered (Sep 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yeah.
> 
> He did something interesting to them. He killed them without causing any damage to his home. So Shinra Tensei is definitely out. Maybe Preta Path, but that wouldn't explain the blood - neither does some type of Human Realm + Deva Realm, soul-pull-attraction combo.



the same thing that was done to the chunin.so if its not a new power i can only imagine it to be Asura realm power.
however the damage seems inner one.no outside damage.like an inner explosion and he blacked out.
and going by nagatos description to Jiraya it seems to be a spiritual related power.


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

vered said:


> the same thing that was done to the chunin.so if its not a new power i can only imagine it to be Asura realm power.
> however the damage seems inner one.no outside damage.like an inner explosion and he blacked out.
> and going by nagatos description to Jiraya it seems to be a spiritual related power.



I'm hoping for an illusion that causes physical damage.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 11, 2012)

Flashback about Obito.Maybe they will last for two or three chapters...who knows.


----------



## tears (Sep 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yeah.
> 
> He did something interesting to them. He killed them without causing any damage to his home. So Shinra Tensei is definitely out. Maybe Preta Path, but that wouldn't explain the blood - neither does some type of Human Realm + Deva Realm, soul-pull-attraction combo.



ah also the fodder that killed before Nagato training with Jiraiya aswell 

could it be just a instant lethal attack? nothing to do with rinnegan.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 11, 2012)

Kishi's pacing... Leaves a lot to be desired.

It took Gai and Kakashi almost no time to travel to Naruto and Bee. In fact we were all shocked when the two masters arrived out of seemingly nowhere after sealing the seven Swordsmen. It would have been better if it was shown that Sai and Lee and Omoi managed to seal the 7 Swordsmen without the presence of Kakashi and Gai, so that it would be understood that they were making their way to Naruto.

Now, the timeline is so screwed up. The last time we saw the alliance running towards Naruto, under the mind power of Inoichi was almost 30 chapters ago back in 573. So much has happened since then, but the alliance is still nowhere in sight!

If he'd written that they were being delayed by another horde of Zetsu clones or whatever then yeah fine. But he took the easy way out and had Dat Clone handle the Zetsus so effortlessly, and now the pacing is just so off. The last threw chapters could have been compressed into 1.5 or 2 chapters, seriously.

I don't even wanna say when the rookies will arrive anymore because the timeline seems so messed up.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 11, 2012)

^ They came fast because Gai threw them with gates 
And there's the "meanwhile/cross-cutting" too

@Nagato topic: I think it was Asura

summon knives and stuff


----------



## vered (Sep 11, 2012)

falconzx said:


> ^ They came fast because Gai threw them with gates
> And there's the "meanwhile/cross-cutting" too
> 
> @Nagato topic: I think it was Asura
> ...



actually Asura is a body modification power to unknown limits and as far as im concerned the most underrated and mysterious realm power out of all 6 aside of the 7th realm power.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah just read 551 again, it did modify his body

Well I have no idea, he probably used 2girls1cup'd


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 11, 2012)

Flashback time!

Madara tells a sob story of his life, how he wanted Mito but was denied. And how the Uchiha clan was formed. Obito may resist, but he sucks it up lick a slug.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 11, 2012)

*Enter:* Longest flashback in entire Naruto history.


----------



## Penance (Sep 11, 2012)

Flashback of ages, of course...


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yeah.
> 
> He did something interesting to them. He killed them without causing any damage to his home. So Shinra Tensei is definitely out. Maybe Preta Path, but that wouldn't explain the blood - neither does some type of Human Realm + Deva Realm, soul-pull-attraction combo.



I still think that Madara engineered that whole episode. Much of it could be the result of Madara's genjutsu. He could have implanted completely false memories within Nagato.

As for next chapter:
We see Madara tormenting Obito with videos of Kakashi and Rin on a date and elsewhere until Obito finally snaps makes a wish on his Behelit is reborn and then Griff Obito proceeds to rape Rin in front of Kakashi's eyes. 

Well, that or we get treated to one of those sobstory flashbacks we're used to. No matter, this will be the start of Obito's death flashback.

And mark my words before he finally does croak Obito will somehow see the light and repent.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 11, 2012)

Moar flashbacks that will last at least three chapters.


----------



## Mateush (Sep 11, 2012)

Naruto & Bee vs Madara
Kakashi & Guy vs Obito
The alliance vs Gedo Mazou

maybe


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 11, 2012)

Longest flashback ever.

not that i mind.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 11, 2012)

naruto:"wait a minute, i don't sense the rest of the alliance either. what's going on?! "

madara:"  well i guess they are... not doing so well eith- you know what i'll stop beating around the bushes... i killed there asses on my way. "


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's hoping that Kishimotroll clears up all the apparent plothole. Should be fun.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 11, 2012)

Flashbacks, explaining everything that happened. At less one full chapter, could be up to two, maybe even a little more.

I hope for Zetsu, fuck everything else...I want to see Zetsu, even if it's just a flashback for one small little panel...I...NEED...TO...FFFAAAPPP!!!


Can't wait for the flashbacks though, everything being explained.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 11, 2012)

Why is Madara with white hair? wasn't he supposed to still have black hair by that time?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 11, 2012)

The great revelation.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 11, 2012)

It begins... A few chapters of flashbacks, Tobito FINALLY explained. Can't wait.


----------



## vered (Sep 11, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I still think that Madara engineered that whole episode. Much of it could be the result of Madara's genjutsu. He could have implanted completely false memories within Nagato.
> 
> As for next chapter:
> We see Madara tormenting Obito with videos of Kakashi and Rin on a date and elsewhere until Obito finally snaps makes a wish on his Behelit is reborn and then Griff Obito proceeds to rape Rin in front of Kakashi's eyes.
> ...



that could have been true only  if it happened once.but the same thing happened with Nagato again this time against the rock chunin this time with Yahiko,konan and immediately later with Jiraya at the scene. 
he later told Jiraya that he blacked out and felt like he went out of his body.
that was something that he did or happened to him.
so seeing as it happened twice with the same result i can only conclude it has to do something with Nagatos abilities or the Rinnegan itself.


----------



## moonxcandycane (Sep 11, 2012)

everyone mentioned already that we'll have flashbacks that's the only thing I can see happening,maybe we'll even find out what happened to rin...


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 11, 2012)

vered said:


> that could have been true only  if it happened once.but the same thing happened with Nagato again this time against the rock chunin this time with Yahiko,konan and immediately later with Jiraya at the scene.
> he later told Jiraya that he blacked out and felt like he went out of his body.
> that was something that he did or happened to him.
> so seeing as it happened twice with the same result i can only conclude it has to do something with Nagatos abilities or the Rinnegan itself.



We don't know what happened the first time. Unlike the second time there were no witnesses.

We already know for a fact that Nagato's memories were manipulated since Madara apparently had quite close contact with him and yet Nagato knew nothing of it. Also if Madara is the reason why Nagato has the Rinnegan there has to be some sort of manipulation even before Nagato supposedly killed the murderers of his parents.


----------



## Scud (Sep 11, 2012)

Flashbacks. All flashbacks. I just pray that they don't drag this out for any more than a few chapters.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 11, 2012)

It's been a while since the last time I was actually excited for flashbacks 

I'm expecting at least 4 chapters (We see how Obito's body was recovered, Madara talks to Obito about his plans, Rin dies/MS awakening, etc.)


----------



## Ghost (Sep 11, 2012)

*Chapter 602: A Young Uchiha*

Obito: "Sh-Sharingan?!" "Who are you?"
Madara: "I am Uchiha Madara"
Obito: "!!"

**Madara prepares to fight Naruto and Bee**

Kakashi: "What happened to you, Obito...?"

**Flashback continues**

Obito: "What happened? Where am I?"
Madara: "It seems you can't remember yet... Rest for a while and I'll tell you everything..."

**Few hours pass*
*Obito wakes up**

Obito: "Kakashi and Rin! Where are they? Are they ok?"
Madara: "Good you woke up. Your comrades? They should be ok. At least I didn't see their corpses when I picked you up"

Obito: "Where am I? Who are you?"
Madara: "I said I am Uchiha Madara. And this would be my hideout"
Obito: "Impossible, he is dead!"
Madara: "Not quite yet"

**Zetsu emerges from the ground**

Zetsu: "They boy should be able to stand in a week. My DNA, well your and Hashirama's are very effective"
Obito thinking: "His DNA? Hashirama's DNA?!"

Obito: "WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO ME!?"
Madara: "Easy, you'll be ok"
Zetsu: "He passed out.."

Zetsu: "Will this boy help us to reach our goal?"
Madara: "Definitely. Go check on Nagato and see how he is doing. He is another pawn that needs to live"

**Zetsu leaves**

**Scene changes**

Sasuke: "Are we close?"
Orochimaru: "Yes. You should notice soon"

**Chapter ends**


----------



## Mofo (Sep 11, 2012)

Nagato is at least 10 years older than Obito, your prediction is invalid


----------



## Default (Sep 11, 2012)

Madara's best genjutsu, _Eternal Flashbackuyomi._


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Nagato is at least 10 years older than Obito, your prediction is invalid



Kishimoto uses time travel, common sense is invalid.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 11, 2012)

Obito's story after Kakashi Gaiden is slowly revealed.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 11, 2012)

Obito Gaiden


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 11, 2012)

*Chapter 602 Prediction*:  Origins

Flashback time!  

Madara plan, Obito blah blah blah, stop war, being bad guy.




Near Future chapters:  I suspect Naruto went back to the Kages and Tsunade will say her final goodbyes and tell him something she held back.   Could she really be her grandmother?


----------



## Ptolemy (Sep 11, 2012)

I think we will have an Obito flashback, but also some focus on Tsunade. She is a fairly important side character, so it would be strange if her death was off panel.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm curious to see Madara's training for Obito

You know the one that made the 13 year drop-out Obito into a 14/15-year old shinobi that went toe to toe with Minato


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 11, 2012)

He only went toe-to-toe with Minato because of his Sharinhax and the fact that Minato was distracted by his wife poppin' out a baby in the form of the main character. 
I think if Minato hadn't had to worry about both Konoha and Kushina, he'd have roflstomped Tobito into the ground harder than he did


----------



## tears (Sep 11, 2012)

hope we'll see 2 different flashbacks between Madara while he fights Naruto and Bee, also from Obito while he fights Gai and Kakashi.


----------



## Leuconoe (Sep 11, 2012)

Obito flashback that people have been waiting two weeks for!


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 11, 2012)

*Preview from WSJ*
_
ついに語られる、マダラとオビトの過去！？_
*Madara and Obito past, finally it's going to be told?*


----------



## Gabe (Sep 11, 2012)

obito gaiden


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 12, 2012)

What's next? Moegi and Udon Gaiden?


----------



## G (Sep 12, 2012)

The best flashback ever.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 12, 2012)

Obito Gaiden, nuff said


----------



## Klue (Sep 12, 2012)

Obito Gaiden.


----------



## Mateush (Sep 12, 2012)

Hmm seems like Kishi is gonna to drag Madara & Obito for a while until at least one of them is defeated. I wonder when he's gonna switch to Sasuke & Oro or when the alliance arrives.


----------



## Jad (Sep 12, 2012)

I hope we don't miss a chunk of the fight because of a flash back >_>


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 12, 2012)

Jad said:


> I hope we don't miss a chunk of the fight because of a flash back >_>



Well seeing how this fight has all ready be going and other fight in this war. I say that has a very good chance of happen.


----------



## Mateush (Sep 12, 2012)

If it'll be a looong flashback then we can be almost sure that Obito either dies or tnj'd


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 12, 2012)

Madara: I don't want any hard feelings between us Obito. When Kakashi and Rin left you to die under that rock, I was waiting to see if they would come back with reinforcements to get you out.

Obito: You're...what's your plan?

Madara: Do I really look like a guy with a plan, Obito? I don't have a plan...Konoha has plans, the 5 villages have plans. You know what I am Obito?

*Obito's hand is trembling*

Madara: I'm a pimp chasing women...I wouldn't know what to do with one if I caught one. I just do things. I'm just the wrench in the gears. I hate plans, Konoha's, the village's, everyone's. Minato has plans. Kakashi has plans. Schemers trying to control their world. I'm not a schemer, I show the schemers how pathetic their attempt to control things really are.

*Obito grabs a rock nearby and holds it at Madara's head*

*Madara leans in, pressing his head to the edge of the rock*

Madara: It's the schemers who put you where you are. You were a schemer You had plans to become a Hokage, you had plans to tap Rin, look where it got you. I just did what I do best, I took your plan and turned it on itself. Look what I've done to this ninja system with my fan and looks.

Nobody panics when the expected people get killed. Nobody panics when things go according to plan, even if the plan is horrifying. If I tell Konoha tomorrow that a Senju gangbanger will get soloed or a truck load of Senju will get Amaterasu'd, nobody panics. Because it's all part of the plan.

But when I say Minato will get soloed, everyone looses their minds! Introduce a little anarchy, you upset the established order and everything becomes chaos. I'm an agent of awesomeness. And you know the thing about awesomeness, Obito?

*Obito looks into Madara's Sharingan. Finding meaning*

Madara: I was born with it.


----------



## Sacrass (Sep 12, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Madara: I don't want any hard feelings between us Obito. When Kakashi and Rin left you to die under that rock, I was waiting to see if they would come back with reinforcements to get you out.
> 
> Obito: You're...what's your plan?
> 
> ...






Loved the Joker speech.


----------



## Wax Knight (Sep 12, 2012)

We will get to see some or at least a little fragment of Obito's past. Madara saving him and everything.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 12, 2012)

Sacrass said:


> Loved the Joker speech.



Don't forget Bane


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 12, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be an amazing chapter.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 12, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> *Obito grabs a rock nearby and holds it at Madara's head*
> 
> *Madara leans in, pressing his head to the edge of the rock*



AHAHAHAHA 



> If I tell Konoha tomorrow that a Senju gangbanger will get soloed or a truck load of Senju will get Amaterasu'd, nobody panics. Because it's all part of the plan.
> 
> But when I say Minato will get soloed, everyone looses their minds!



HAAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 12, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> AHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> HAAAHAHAHAHAHA


oh god, so much gold


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now this, is what I call a prediction.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Sep 13, 2012)

Where's Deadway someone call him at work and have him post his predic fic


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Sep 13, 2012)

Not really sure which way this chapter will go maybe Tsunade will get a flashback of the Kage's getting raped or Obito's flashback on what he has been doing since being "crushed" by that Rock either is good for me.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 13, 2012)

Is it too early to predict...





Tyrion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Escargon (Sep 13, 2012)

Obito: Where am i?

Madara: Youre im my lair. I have been preparing this jutsu to the next Uchiha that dies to bring him to this place, so i can bring him back and carry his plans with me. 
So youre the choosen one, Obito.

Obito: Are you a pedo?


----------



## ch1p (Sep 13, 2012)

I predict Obito's flashback. Lots of Obito and Madara bonding. It will be cute. 

I want to see Tsunade as well. The chance of that though...


----------



## NW (Sep 13, 2012)

I predict that we finally get to see all of Obito's flashback!

It's gonna be so epic!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 13, 2012)

we will see a flashback on how obito turned into a dick.... so generall how he turned from a passive and bright kid into a psycho with the dream of destroying the whole world...

but current chapter gave me such a strong star wars (anakin - emperror) impression... and so we cna guess that soon tobi will turn against madara.... I mean tobi/obito learned from kabuto edo tensei seals and like how to stop it

naruto might be forced to enter into full biju form made from kurama and other chakras from other bijus (he got theior chakra with that massive fist fest)... and take all that chakra into his own body and gain control over it like rikudou... not try to use the power with outside force... but merge with the power while risking your own life...


I would loveeee to see madara beign scared... like "how can I defeat that" moment...


----------



## OneHitKill (Sep 13, 2012)

The death of an era :sanji


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 13, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> The death of an era :sanji


no more raikage kicking ass predictions


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 13, 2012)

My prediction to come true, just you wait


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> no more raikage kicking ass predictions



Ē was nerfed.

With only one arm, he couldn't use the strongest power: Taido, "The Way Of The Body." His ability inspired the art of Kendo, which is Kenpachi's trump card.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 13, 2012)

A rather interesting flashback (hopefully) and I want to see Tsunade's healing jutsu.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Ē was nerfed.
> 
> With only one arm, he couldn't use the strongest power: Taido, "The Way Of The Body." His ability inspired the art of Kendo, which is Kenpachi's trump card.


next time he should use his brain before touching amaterasu


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> next time he should use his brain before touching amaterasu



Next time, Sasuke's neck should break, so it would be worth it. 


Dat plot shield. 


Anyway, how did Madara even land a hit on him? What happened to his uber full power body flicker?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 14, 2012)

"Young uchiha let me tell you the story of how i lost to the great Senju Hashirama"



Zetsu better be in this chapter too if he saved Madara after VOTE like i think he did


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 14, 2012)

I predict slug sage mode

oh wait that isn't going to be possible now


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Next time, Sasuke's neck should break, so it would be worth it.
> 
> 
> Dat plot shield.
> ...


----------



## Mateush (Sep 14, 2012)

Raikage: Hmpf my left leg doesn't respond, well lets cut it off.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm getting the feel of a split chapter. Naruto and Kages.

Team Naruto vs Team Madara
and Tsunade heals the Kages


----------



## Revolution (Sep 15, 2012)

I CANNOT WAIT!!!  Flashback revealed.  Most importainly *I TOLD YOU SO: NARUTO IS IN KAMUI!* Give me five bucks, Yuna!


----------



## Boradis (Sep 15, 2012)

There's only one thing that can happen?


----------



## Fay (Sep 15, 2012)

Obito shall bawww about Rin and Madara may have a story to tell himself...about his great master Sarutobi Sasuke :ho


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 15, 2012)

Boradis said:


> There's only one thing that can happen?



Pretty epic Star Wars reference


----------



## NW (Sep 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Flashback! Obito's backstory, incoming.


Why the ? Flashbacks are epic!  Besides, Obito's is bound to be interesting. So much will be included in it.



Mofo said:


> Nagato is at least 10 years older than Obito, your prediction is invalid


He never said Nagato had to be a kid. 



Perverted King said:


> Obito Gaiden






G said:


> The best flashback ever.






Jad said:


> I hope we don't miss a chunk of the fight because of a flash back >_>


What's wrong with flashbacks? They're awesome.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 15, 2012)

It would be cool that while these flashbacks happen, Tsunade manages to regenerate A's right arm with her last efforts. 



Roronoa Zoro said:


> I predict slug sage mode
> 
> oh wait that isn't going to be possible now



Keep an eye on for when Shikkotsurin is mentioned again and maybe then we'll hear something like that.


----------



## Moon Fang (Sep 15, 2012)

At least Obito's flashback will have some importance and answer most of our questions hopefully.


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 15, 2012)

Boradis said:


> There's only one thing that can happen?



oh fuck, imagine this actually happens XDDDD


----------



## The True Darkness (Sep 15, 2012)

I predict the flashback will also have a flashback about madara and then obitos story. Madara will say something like he needs to know the truth about konoha or something.


----------



## Talis (Sep 15, 2012)

I think we will see Grandpadara having a Zetsu body.
After all Hashirama owned him while Madara was alife as a ''shell of his former self'' his body was also made out of Zetsu.


----------



## Dade (Sep 15, 2012)

Flash Back of Obito and Grandpadara, and one page of Sasuke!


----------



## kzk (Sep 15, 2012)

Obito flashback will probably span multiple chapters.


----------



## Addy (Sep 15, 2012)

kabuto had an awesome flashback. obi to better be good


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 15, 2012)

I say 3 chapters to fully cover Madara/Zetsu/Obito story.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 16, 2012)

This will probably be one of those chapters where Kishi will spend most of the chapter focussing on the flashback, but then towards the end, check in with the Gokage and Alliance, Hebi, and dat Madara vs. Naruto


----------



## christoncrutches (Sep 16, 2012)

hopefully we get 5+ chapters of flashbacks

I don't think we're going to learn a lot of important new information explicitly through conversation, but a couple of holes in our current knowledge might be filled


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 16, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> I predict slug sage mode
> 
> oh wait that isn't going to be possible now



Sakura


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2012)

This chapter will probably be composed entirely of the flashback.  I wonder how Madara is going to start to corrupt Obito.  He will certainly try to gain Obito's trust first.  Perhaps Rin will have died and we might see Madara use that in this chapter.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 16, 2012)

heylove said:


> This chapter will probably be composed entirely of the flashback.  I wonder how Madara is going to start to corrupt Obito.  He will certainly try to gain Obito's trust first.  Perhaps Rin will have died and we might see Madara use that in this chapter.



Considering Rin's death is probably what led to Obito acquiring MS, it's probably an event he witnessed, so I doubt that will be brought up.


----------



## Setas1999 (Sep 16, 2012)

Kamui GG

5 chapters of flashbacks.madara corrupting obito.they plans and other small talk like that.after flashbacks naruto,bee and obito look shocked.
-Kakashi...you..you offpaneled Uchiha Madara...-Obito screams in fear. 
-Good job Kakashi-praises Might Guy.-only my  eternal rival could do somthing like this.
-now is your turn.after killing in nead some time for chilling.-says Kakashi in the same time he  turns off MS and begins reading icha icha.


----------



## ZetsuusteZ (Sep 16, 2012)

I hope we finally get a full flashback of Hashirama vs Madara


----------



## Danielle (Sep 16, 2012)

Half flashback and half fighting hopefully. Some background with Zetsu involved hopefully.


----------



## Mateush (Sep 16, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I think we will see Grandpadara having a Zetsu body.
> After all Hashirama owned him while Madara was alife as a ''shell of his former self'' his body was also made out of Zetsu.



I agree. There has to be some explanation for the long haired masked man which obviously is Madara. No way it was Obito.


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2012)

Mateush said:


> I agree. There has to be some explanation for the long haired masked man which obviously is Madara. No way it was Obito.



Then who was the Long Haired Masked Man that met Itachi, five years before the start of the series? His hair was black, unlike the color of Madara's hair when he recovered Obito, nine or more years before the Uchiha massacre.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 16, 2012)

Mateush said:


> I agree. There has to be some explanation for the long haired masked man which obviously is Madara. No way it was Obito.


No it was Obito, Madara, was far too old at that point he was in absolutely no state to carry out the things that Obito did.


----------



## Mateush (Sep 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> Then who was the Long Haired Masked Man that met Itachi, five years before the start of the series? His hair was black, unlike the color of Madara's hair when he recovered Obito, nine or more years before the Uchiha massacre.



Which is why I replied to loool3's post about Zetsu. This long haired man I think was a zetsu/madara or something like this. Maybe also he who trained Obito to become a skillful ninja in a short time.



			
				Thdyingbreed said:
			
		

> No it was Obito, Madara, was far too old at that point he was in absolutely no state to carry out the things that Obito did.



Don't forgot about Zetsu. Hell Obito is able to replace his bodyparts whenever he feel for it, obviously Madara was part of it too.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 16, 2012)

Flashback chapter,  but an actual decent/Important flashback chapter.


----------



## Wax Knight (Sep 16, 2012)

REALLY hoping it will switch to Sasuke and Orochimaru instead a stream of 50 flashback CHAPTERS


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> Flashback chapter,  but an actual decent/Important flashback chapter.



I'm equally interested in Obito's past (his relationship with Madara) and the fight that is upon us: Uchiha Madara vs two full Jinchuuriki. 

Good time to read the manga.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 16, 2012)

As long as there's no recycled flashbacks I'm happy. Knowing Kishi, Obito lost his goggles and became insane, first the dog, now the goggles.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 16, 2012)

Prediction:

602: fb

603: fb
.
.
.

607: Back to the war

Real Naruto is on Mobukyu montain gathering all knowledge about his clones fight.

Madara goes after him (after having raped B)

The Rookies arrive.

Tobi soloes (Kakashi+the rookies+8b gates Ga?)

Sasuke arrives, he soloes Tobi

Sasuke explains its powaup 

Naruto soloes Madara

Naruto explains dat jutsu

Naruto and sauce meet

They fought

Naruto wins

He goes hokage

Kishi get a rest.


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2012)

I hope the flashback won't take up all the chapter.


----------



## santanico (Sep 16, 2012)

Back to sasuke and the rest? maybe, hopefully?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 16, 2012)

1-15 Obito crying about Rin.
16-19 Obito becomes and adult and faps to her.


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 16, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> Flashback chapter,  but an actual decent/Important flashback chapter.



Both 402 and 502 were flashback.

So yeah, chances are 602 will follow this tradition.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Sep 16, 2012)

The Obito vs Gai and Kakashi fight is really Obito vs Gai, Kakashi AND Naruto. The real Naruto is hiding out in his kamui dimension ready to strike whenever he appears making this a 2 front battle for Obito.

Also when he is finally defeated he's going to cry, Kakashi is going to notice and he'll say he got dirt in his eyes. I am betting at least some of this stuff happens.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 16, 2012)

i predict a flashbackception


----------



## Rama (Sep 16, 2012)

Naruto 602 Prediction: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Title: *A Promise* 

_Obito gently opens his eye and in this dark room a faint red glare makes itself visible from the darkness_

_An old man who wields the legendary Sharingan appears before Obito_

Obito: Where am I? 

Madara: Between this and the other world....Young Uchiha

Obito: Huh? Who are are you?! why am I-UGGHHHH!!

_Obito screams in pain _

Madara: Don't force yourself, its been months since I sent my friend here to save you but your wounds haven't fully healed yet. 

_Enters Zetsu_

Madara: You lost part of your body....so I had to replace them.

Madara: Luckily.....your right sharingan survived. 

Obito: Sharingan..? 

_Obito puts his hand on his right eye socket while a quick flashback showing Obito giving the sharingan to Kakashi _

Obito:  Kakashi, Rin!!! Are they ok? I need to go see them-AGHHHH

Madara: I just told you your wounds havent healed....so you aint going anywhere for some time.  Also about your friends....how about I show you

_Black Zetsu uses ability to show recordings, a candle in the room suddenly burst into a large flame and begins to show an image of Kakashi. _

_In the image it shows Kakashi leading a group of shinobi on a mission. _

Madara: The war ended some time after the incidents of the Kannabi Bridge, Kakashi of the Sharingan is what they call him now...they regard him as a hero. 

_Obito smiles_

Madara: That little girl on the other hand

_The image switches to Kakashi, Rin and Random Fodder on a mission, jumping through the forest. _

Kakashi: Mizumi(random fodder name), whats our current position?

Mizumi: We are 10 miles from the fire country border. 

Kakashi: Can you sense the Kirigakure shinobi that where following us?

Mizumi: No I haven't sense them for hours, we must have lost them. 

Kakashi: Ok we'll camp here for the night. 

Mizumi: Ill take the first guard shift.

Kakashi: Ok, Rin are you ok? you look very tired.

_Rin smiles_

Rin: Nah, im just hungry.  Im gonna pick up some ingredients. 

Kakashi: Ok, Ill just be taking a nap here.

The scene switches to Rin in the forest with a bag of ingredients.

Rin: Ah these look nice!  and these!?

_Rin stares at some herbs on the ground, she drops the bag of ingredients and rushes to the campsite _

Rin: KAKASHI!!

_seconds later the campsite explodes, Kakashi had managed to set up a Kage Bushin when she heard Rin's scream, she takes rin with him and they hide on a near cave_

Kakashi: Whats going on?! Wheres Mizumi?!

Rin: Kakashi I was picking some ingredients and I saw this herb that doesn't grow near the fire country.  I found it strange since Mizumi said we where just 10 miles from the Fire country.

Kakashi: So Mizumi lied to us? 

Rin: I think so, the fact that we where attacked suggest he lied about the Kiriguke Shinobi not being close also. They must have paid him off.

_Kakashi remembers the Kannabi Bridge mission where Obito dies_

Kakashi: Not this time Obito, ill keep my promise

Kakashi pulls his mask down and reveals his Sharingan. 

*The end*


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2012)

Rama said:


> Naruto 602 Prediction:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Eh, I hope we don't have to sit through a multi-chapter flashback of Rin's death.


----------



## Addy (Sep 16, 2012)

obtio: blah blah blah 
madara: blah blah rin dead blah kakashi........... blah 
obito: no way blah blah blah 
madara: blah blah blah 
obito:.......... 
madara:............. 
obtio:.......... 
madara:..........
obito:......... 

end of chapter 602


----------



## Rama (Sep 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> Eh, I hope we don't have to sit through a multi-chapter flashback of Rin's death.



I don't really have a problem with it, as long as is interesting and relevant to Obito's motive, 2 chapters seem about right.


----------



## Sareth (Sep 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> obtio: blah blah blah
> madara: blah blah rin dead blah kakashi........... blah
> obito: no way blah blah blah
> madara: blah blah blah
> ...


Best prediction yet.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Sep 16, 2012)

vered said:


> maybe we'll finally see what Nagato did to  those jounins as well.



They were Chunins, but it'd be cool to see details or even showing it being observed by Zetsu from the shadows for recording purposes. I definitely see this being another flashback chapter...


----------



## Velocity (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm telling you - Madara forced Obito to kill Rin in order to awaken his Mangekyo Sharingan. He tried to stop himself but since half his body is Zetsufied, he couldn't. Not only does that make Obito the tragic villain, but also gives him motive to screw Madara over.


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2012)

Rama said:


> I don't really have a problem with it, as long as is interesting and relevant to Obito's motive, 2 chapters seem about right.



I think it has a good chance of happening, just don't want to see it.


----------



## Sniffers (Sep 16, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I'm telling you - Madara forced Obito to kill Rin in order to awaken his Mangekyo Sharingan. He tried to stop himself but since half his body is Zetsufied, he couldn't. Not only does that make Obito the tragic villain, but also gives him motive to screw Madara over.


Kakashi failed to protect Rin.. from Obito. I like it. I suppose that would make a fine 'cliffhanger.'


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> obtio: blah blah blah
> madara: blah blah rin dead blah kakashi........... blah
> obito: no way blah blah blah
> madara: blah blah blah
> ...



This is the most acurate prediction. 

I think the Uchiha (most likely with Madara manipulating crap) killed Rin. Doesn't really make sense for Obito to be upset with Kakashi if he did it....


----------



## enix04 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm thinkin Madara killed Rin for sure, then came back to Obito all "omg gurrrl you will neva guess whuh happen to Rin, she all dead and shit, I toll yo ass that Kakashi was a good fa nuthin'. Ya know whut we should do?!". BAM, backstory complete. Then Orochimaru comes back, edo tensei's Rin's fine self and she all "OH NO HE DI' ENT!". These next few chapters are going to get VERY intense.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Sep 16, 2012)

Madara says he lost to Hashirama. Same old story, Obito told to Sasuke.


----------



## Dhazard06 (Sep 16, 2012)

I might be hella wrong, but my predictions are:
1)Nagato and Yahiko or at least the former knew about Madara and Obito (first because Madara mentioned Nagato as someone who disobeyed him and 2nd because rinne tensei was supposed to revive Madara, Tobi=alive =>Tobi≠Madarai);

2)Madara was the one who implanted the Rinnengan on Nagato;

3)Madara really outlined Akatsuki as Obito said;

4)Madara somehow was helped by Orochimaru to get younger again (this explains why Orochimaru had access to Madara's DNA)

5)Obito was the one who attacked Yondaime (hence the hairstyle and Kamui's power)

6)Itachi talked to the Real Madara

7)Obito says he is Madara in a figurative way, serving at least two purposes: be feared by those whom does not know he is not and as a way to state that Madara's ideals remain alive - that he, Obito, will pursue it on his behalf.

8)What further corroborates Itachi naming Tobi as Tobi and still referring to Madara as the one responsible for the Edo Tensei (the plan, laid before his death to Tobi, being executed).


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I'm telling you - Madara forced Obito to kill Rin in order to awaken his Mangekyo Sharingan. He tried to stop himself but since half his body is Zetsufied, he couldn't. Not only does that make Obito the tragic villain, but also gives him motive to screw Madara over.



I don't want Obito to be a tragic villain; how many times has Kishi pulled that card already?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 16, 2012)

I predict a mix of flashbacks and feats.


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2012)

All I want is feats.

Once Obito's flashback ends, please Kishi, bring the fuckin' heat. I'm not expecting the crap I saw during the Kabuto battle, but I'm seriously hoping for Kishi to let loose.

Let the new techniques rain.

We haven't seen an awesome fight since the former Kages were throwing down.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 16, 2012)

Hell yeah for feats!


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> All I want is feats.
> 
> Once Obito's flashback ends, please Kishi, bring the fuckin' heat. I'm not expecting the crap I saw during the Kabuto battle, but I'm seriously hoping for Kishi to let loose.
> 
> ...



I'd much rather all the "plotholes" be explained first; How and why Yagura was controlled, if Nagato was given the Rinnegan or not, how Obito improved so quickly, if there are 1 or 2 Masked Men, etc etc

I mean, these are basically the biggest secrets in the manga...


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 16, 2012)

Switch to sasuke. We have seen too much of obito's fight. 
Less flashbacks please kishi ..... offpanel madara's talk no jutsu


----------



## daschysta (Sep 16, 2012)

It isn't going back to Sasuke, they started Obito's flashback last chapter. It will be a combination of Gai and Kakashi trading blows with Obito with flashbacks interspersed between the exchanges/talking.

Hopefully some new Kakashi and Gai feats.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> I don't want Obito to be a tragic villain; how many times has Kishi pulled that card already?



He's a classic fallen hero, there is no way his situation isn't going to be played as tragically as possible.

Best you can hope for is that he doesn't get TnJ'd and is unrepentant to the end.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 17, 2012)

Raikage is going to wake up from his nap, wipe Madara's blood off of him, and laugh at the fallen Kages around him. He'll then lift off into the sky and fly to the scene of the battle. Madara will surrender, Obito will be crushed by more rocks, and Naruto still won't know who the hell anyone is.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> Raikage is going to wake up from his nap, wipe Madara's blood off of him, and laugh at the fallen Kages around him. He'll then lift off into the sky and fly to the scene of the battle. Madara will surrender, Obito will be crushed by more rocks, and Naruto still won't know who the hell anyone is.



I think Raikage's time as a memetic badass has come to an end.


----------



## Klue (Sep 17, 2012)

Raikage is going to force his body to regenerate his missing arm, simply because he can.

Round 2, incoming. :sanji


----------



## Gunners (Sep 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> I don't want Obito to be a tragic villain; how many times has Kishi pulled that card already?


It's a bit late for that.


----------



## Halibel (Sep 17, 2012)

had a dream that kakashi takes his mask off soon


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 17, 2012)

soran said:


> had a dream that kakashi takes his mask off soon


I'm sorry, but that will remain a dream for the immediate future.  It might happen eventually though.

OTOH, Obito getting taught how to transplant eyes definitely remains on the top of the list.


----------



## Adagio (Sep 17, 2012)

Fuck Obito, let him play around with Gai and Kakashi. 

I want some Madara action.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 17, 2012)

Still waiting on Karin's prison break.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 17, 2012)

Grandpa Madara tells bedtime stories to Obito


----------



## Sarry (Sep 17, 2012)

I want to see Madara own Naruto and Killerbee, he did so with the Kages, and he can do it. And I hope Kyuubi make a nice comment or two. 

As for Obito...i am going to keep my expectation low. Very low, considering Kabuto's recent...developments.


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Sep 17, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Still waiting on Karin's prison break.



I really hope so! I think she deserves better after what Sasuke did to her. Once I liked Sasuke but when he hurt Karin I became so very sad and angry that I really started to hate him! I mean wtf was that all about!? She always helped him when she was able to even though she was getting on his nerves a little.
I hope that Karin in going to find her luck with someone else.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 17, 2012)

Secret Sorrow said:


> I really hope so! I think she deserves better after what Sasuke did to her. Once I liked Sasuke but when he hurt Karin I became so very sad and angry that I really started to hate him! I mean wtf was that all about!? She always helped him when she was able to even though she was getting on his nerves a little.
> I hope that Karin in going to find her luck with someone else.



Aye, he doesn't deserve her. An Uchiha can never appreciate any Uzumaki, even when they worship him.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 17, 2012)

I predict by the end of this fight Kakashi to get EMS from Obito which would increase his chakra strength in a similar manner when Sasuke felt Itachi's power flowing through him after he transplanted his eyes. After its all over Kakashi would be stronger then any current Kage, mark these words 

The guy will have :

1000 jutsus which he could spamm more often because of increased chakra level
No more Kamui with blindness drawbacks
Control over the Kamui's dimension and gaining the intangibility jutsu.


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Sep 17, 2012)

Sarry said:


> Aye, he doesn't deserve her. An Uchiha can never appreciate any Uzumaki, even when they worship him.



But still this is no fucking excuse or behavior he didn't even knew that she was an uzumaki so you're explenation is a little bit pointless here. I think he doesn't deserve her and it's a good thing that she doesn't want to have anything to do with him anymore.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 17, 2012)

Secret Sorrow said:


> But still this is no fucking excuse or behavior he didn't even knew that she was an uzumaki so you're explenation is a little bit pointless here. I think he doesn't deserve her and it's a good thing that she doesn't want to have anything to do with him anymore.



Because Sasuke didn't care about her origin. Prior to his evil side coming out, he regarded his team to be close to him. [ex. Sasuke saving his team during the fight against Killer bee]

He doesn't care for romantic mates, nor the histories of his companions, at least.


----------



## TroLLSama (Sep 17, 2012)

Naruto 502 Prediction by TrollSama

- Super-Creature - 


Madara : Katon , Gokakyu no jutsu!
Naruto : Hah, do you think you can defeat Jinchuuriki with such a jutsu?
Madara: Susanoo.
Naruto: Thi...this is susanoo?

Madara activated Perfect susanoo , Naruto is shocked .

Kakashi: Amazing...
Gai : ...
Bee : Wha-whaaaaat? This guy is incredible strong.
Madara : Kyuubi,Hachibi! Prepare to Die (Evil face)
Tobi : Madara-sama is incredible , as always.

Madara attacks Naruto with Susanoo sword. 


Dust is concentrated in Air , nothing is visible. 


After Dust-cloud disappears : 


Madara:  what is this?
Orochimaru : Ku-Ku-Ku! 
Naruto: Whaat? Orochimaru? Alive? 
Kakashi: N...No way!

Orochimaru : I Used Golden-Rashoumon to protect you guys from Madara's attack. He he he. 
Sasuke appears,  Let's have some fun.


Orochimaru : Cho-Mandara-No JIN ! Thousand IRON Snakes! 
Madara: ... who is this guy?



- END -


----------



## Turrin (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm guessing next chapter is just Obito flashbacks.


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Sep 17, 2012)

Sarry said:


> Because Sasuke didn't care about her origin. Prior to his evil side coming out, he regarded his team to be close to him. [ex. Sasuke saving his team during the fight against Killer bee]
> 
> He doesn't care for romantic mates, nor the histories of his companions, at least.



LOL! If you don't like a person you kill her right, what sense does this make! He could have just told her to fuck off but no he nearly needed to kill her. A few of Sasukes actions in the past made no sense. Ok, Itachi killed his clan but he took the pain and responsibility for it but if Sasuke kills someone that even helped him should be ok? It totaly makes no sense for me. I can accept his idea of vangence but nearly killing Karin off was not a mature nor a clever decision.


----------



## DonutKid (Sep 17, 2012)

this flashback better be longer than kabuto's flashback.


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> this flashback better be longer than kabuto's flashback.



Eh, I think that it will be the same length.  There really isn't a need for it to be longer if Kishi paces it right.


----------



## Kaix (Sep 17, 2012)

Secret Sorrow said:


> LOL! If you don't like a person you kill her right, what sense does this make! He could have just told her to fuck off but no he nearly needed to kill her. A few of Sasukes actions in the past made no sense. Ok, Itachi killed his clan but he took the pain and responsibility for it but if Sasuke kills someone that even helped him should be ok? It totaly makes no sense for me. I can accept his idea of vangence but nearly killing Karin off was not a mature nor a clever decision.



Think of it this way, Sasuke did not need her help anymore and because he never cared about her to begin with it was not important to him what happened to her. She could have walked off and lived a happy life, or been captured and tortured endlessly for fun, or not gotten used as a shield and then carried on by his side. Sasuke simply doesn't care that she exists as a person or as a thing.

It's not that he hates her, or that he wanted to kill her, he feels nothing for her and when the opportunity came to kill Danzo she was just in the way. To Sasuke, Karin is less important than the dirt that he stands on. She is meaningless.

Also he was/is insane. Does the Joker make any sense to you? Sasuke shouldn't either.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 17, 2012)

Secret Sorrow said:


> LOL! If you don't like a person you kill her right, what sense does this make! He could have just told her to fuck off but no he nearly needed to kill her. A few of Sasukes actions in the past made no sense. Ok, Itachi killed his clan but he took the pain and responsibility for it but if Sasuke kills someone that even helped him should be ok? It totaly makes no sense for me. I can accept his idea of vangence but nearly killing Karin off was not a mature nor a clever decision.



Nah...Karin got hurt because she got in the way. Tobi already warned about it. 

Had she stayed back, Sasuke wouldn't have harmed her. 
We've always known Sasuke was focused on whatever goal he set himself. And he'll do anything, and anyone to get it done. 

Hence the point of hatred corrupting a person


----------



## vered (Sep 17, 2012)

finally the flashback we've all been waiting for.
Madara surviving,Rinnegan awakening,Nagato involvement,Obito becoming what he is etc....
that must be the most anticipated flashback since Kushina and Minato flashback of the Kyubii attack.


----------



## Uchia Obito (Sep 17, 2012)

Kaix said:


> Also he was/is insane. Does the Joker make any sense to you? Sasuke shouldn't either.



At least the Joker has style, sasgay doesnt.


----------



## CrazyAries (Sep 17, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I predict by the end of this fight Kakashi to get EMS from Obito which would increase his chakra strength in a similar manner when Sasuke felt Itachi's power flowing through him after he transplanted his eyes. After its all over Kakashi would be stronger then any current Kage, mark these words
> 
> The guy will have :
> 
> ...



I don't believe that Sasuke even received such a boost from transplanting Itachi's eyes.  Sasuke already had a very good chakra pool.  So, I doubt if Kakashi received Obito's eyes, it would help with durability.  That would definitely make Kakashi more haxxed, though.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 17, 2012)

you know...im actually expecting madara to start to talk about uchihas and the whole rikudou stuff this week, if he will indeed explain who he is, what he is after and all, we might be about to get some huge revelations, this could be the perfect moment to reveal what is written on the tablet, madara might know all of it.

we need to know where the eye of the moon plan comes from, after all...and for this, juubi must be mentioned. Juubi was mentioned in the tablet...so...


----------



## Klue (Sep 17, 2012)

Gunners said:


> It's a bit late for that.



NO!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


Not until I see the tear in Obito's eye.


----------



## Talis (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe Madara used Izanami on Obito going on his statement Obito being in this and the other world.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Sep 17, 2012)

obviously a flashback chapter.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2012)

There is no trolling, man. We all want dem Obito flashbacks.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 17, 2012)

WSJ preview confirmed its a revelation chapter about Madara and Obito's relationship, didnt it?
Should be good!!


----------



## NW (Sep 17, 2012)

heylove said:


> Eh, I think that it will be the same length.  There really isn't a need for it to be longer if Kishi paces it right.


There's no way it will be that short. Considering how much needs to be explained, it could take about 8 chapters.



loool3 said:


> Maybe Madara used Izanami on Obito going on his statement Obito being in this and the other world.


I sure hope you're not suggesting Madara just izanamied Obito into becoming like this...



Luiz said:


> There is no trolling, man. We all want dem Obito flashbacks.


----------



## Recal (Sep 17, 2012)

Luiz said:


> There is no trolling, man. We all want dem Obito flashbacks.



Damn straight.  The manga needs dem flashbacks.

I want to know:

- where the hell Obito was when Old!Madara was looming over him in 601
- why Madara chose Obito (i.e. why he didn't just beat up another Uchiha until they were almost dead and use them instead)
- how Madara managed to convince Obito into going along with his shit
- where Obito was and what the hell he was doing before Tobi popped up
- who was controlling Yagura?
- from whom did Madara learn his mad medical skillz in patching up Obito?
- how did Madara die? (Seems like old age, but I want confirmation.)
- what was with the whole Nagato's eyes thing?
- a bunch of other stuff I've missed, no doubt.


----------



## NW (Sep 17, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:
			
		

> Damn straight. The manga needs dem flashbacks.
> 
> I want to know:
> 
> ...


No worries. 

All shall be explained in the next 567869947527478 weeks.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Sep 17, 2012)

I want that frickin flashback. Complete torture waiting for it.


----------



## Godammit (Sep 17, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Damn straight.  The manga needs dem flashbacks.
> 
> I want to know:
> 
> ...



-Generic Hideplace that doesn't matter ?
-Obito was vulnerable and was deserted by his teammates, everyone thinks he's dead meaning it's perfect.
-Telling the history of Uchiha ( + Lying?) + he motivated it by using Rin's death later on probably
-Training from Madara
-Tobi (me thinks)
-Zetsu that's formed by Shodai cells fixed it up
-Old age
-???




Can we expect a early release tomorow like previous weeek or ?


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh man, not flash backs. Please, anything but flash backs. Am I the only who doesn't give a two shits if Madara molested some kid, made him into his puppet, and unlocked his eye for him. Can't we do the flash backs AFTER he gets defeated. Seriously, you know these flash backs will be shit tier. Damn you Kishimoto, stop with the fucking flash backs, I want to see some fighting. You have Kakashi and Gai fucking standing there doing shit all, Killer Bee doing shit all, and Naruto taking ALL the Glory ONCE AGAIN. Fuck me sideways.


----------



## British Reputation (Sep 17, 2012)

^ Never before have I looked forward to a flashback as much as I am this one.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 17, 2012)

Jad said:


> Oh man, not flash backs. Please, anything but flash backs. Am I the only who doesn't give a two shits if Madara molested some kid, made him into his puppet, and unlocked his eye for him. Can't we do the flash backs AFTER he gets defeated. Seriously, you know these flash backs will be shit tier. Damn you Kishimoto, stop with the fucking flash backs, I want to see some fighting. You have Kakashi and Gai fucking standing there doing shit all, Killer Bee doing shit all, and Naruto taking ALL the Glory ONCE AGAIN. Fuck me sideways.



Man, do you even read the manga? tobi vs. Kakashi, Guy, and Naruto had a good share of all three combatants. Without Kakashi Tobi would have never gotten his mask broken. Hell, without him they wouldnt know how to hurt him. Guy has also got to show alot against him. How are they doing "fuck all"? 

there was never gonna be MORE of guy and kakashi than the main character in a 4 man match featuring him. They showed plenty, get over it. Not to mention that Guy and Kakashi are gonna get to fighto Obito without Naruto around. 

These flashbacks are super anticipated and important. the fighting will come after the important stuff. just wait.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 17, 2012)

I can't remember the last time there's been this much anticipation for flashbacks.

The Uchiha Massacre maybe?


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> Man, do you even read the manga? tobi vs. Kakashi, Guy, and Naruto had a good share of all three combatants. Without Kakashi Tobi would have never gotten his mask broken. Hell, without him they wouldnt know how to hurt him. Guy has also got to show alot against him. How are they doing "fuck all"?
> 
> there was never gonna be MORE of guy and kakashi than the main character in a 4 man match featuring him. They showed plenty, get over it. Not to mention that Guy and Kakashi are gonna get to fighto Obito without Naruto around.
> 
> These flashbacks are super anticipated and important. the fighting will come after the important stuff. just wait.



You don't get it, for the last couple of weeks, probably months, they haven't been doing anything. The last showing Gai had was with his nunchaku's, that was ages ago.

I could careless of this shitty story, I wouldn't bat an eye lash if Tobi was never revealed at the end of the manga, so that tells you how much I care about these flash backs. I only care about two characters in this bad shounen series.

I know exactly what is going to happen, they are going to off panel this fight for a shitty flash back.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jad said:


> You don't get it, for the last couple of weeks, probably months, they haven't been doing anything. The last showing Gai had was with his nunchaku's, that was ages ago.
> 
> I could careless of this shitty story, I wouldn't bat an eye lash if Tobi was never released at the end of the manga, so that tells you how much I care about these flash backs. I only care about two characters in this bad shounen series.
> 
> I know exactly what is going to happen, they are going to off panel this fight for a shitty flash back.



Well unfortunately for you a lot of people want to see these flasbacks, so you will have to ~deal with it~.


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Well unfortunately for you a lot of people want to see these flasbacks, so you will have to ~deal with it~.



That's why I said, "Am I the only one who doesn't care for these flash backs"...
Guess you guys proved that.


----------



## daschysta (Sep 17, 2012)

Having the flashback doesn't necessarily mean the fight is going to be off-paneled. Kabuto's fight had alot of flashbacks, but Itachi and Kabuto still got plenty of feats, it may well be a similar thing that is going to happen here. I think it will be interspersed, because Gai/Kakashi are going to be asking questions, which will then prompt a flashback explanation, I think we'll see fighting in between flashbacks. Hopefully enough to satisfy the master's epicness, if such a thing is even possible.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah I'm still not convinced this chapter will be entirely flashback.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Sep 17, 2012)

At this point, I've pretty much given up entirely lol. I just want it to end, so I'd say screw flashbacks; save them for Obito's redemption speech since he's going to probably get TnJ by Naruto into 'repenting'.  

I feel like I have to just read the rest of it, no matter how much i dislike it now, just because of how much time I've already invested into reading this whole story.  It's like watching a move for two hours with the last half hour being awful, but you watch anyway because you've already spent two hours here and there's only an hour left. 

At this point, if I had to pick something I were interested in hearing flashbacks about, it would really be more about Orochimaru.  That guy is like the stink on a fat kid you can't escape from: constant and everywhere.


----------



## daschysta (Sep 17, 2012)

I really doubt it is, Kabuto's was like that because it was pretty much his death flashback, Kishi is going to want to show us Kakashi and Gai's reactions, remember that this current flashback was prompted by Kakashi asking how Obito ended up this way. Plus a fight is occurring at the same time, it won't be ignored, it isn't the same as the Gokage fight. In that case the Kage pretty much existed to hype up Madara, and even then we still saw a decent portion of the fighting. This fight, however, is more important to the plot, and Kakashi and Gai aren't just there to hype Obito, who we've seen fight quite a bit already. Kakashi and Gai are more likely to defeat Obito, than Obito is to stomp them or offpanel them just due to story considerations, and the way that Kishi writes his manga.

Going off how Kishi tends to handle his plot the most likely outcome is that Kakashi manages to defeat Obito, who realizes the error of his ways in defeat and replaces the eye he gave Kakashi years ago with a new one that is healthy. Parellelism is huge in Naruto, Redemption and competition of ideals through battle is a huge one too, and you can see this fight moving in that direction too. It would also be an offhand way of allowing Kakashi to surpass his sensei's accomplishment (defeating the Obito where the fourth did not).



Trance Kuja said:


> At this point, I've pretty much given up entirely lol. I just want it to end, so I'd say screw flashbacks; save them for Obito's redemption speech since he's going to probably get TnJ by Naruto into 'repenting'.
> 
> I feel like I have to just read the rest of it, no matter how much i dislike it now, just because of how much time I've already invested into reading this whole story.  It's like watching a move for two hours with the last half hour being awful, but you watch anyway because you've already spent two hours here and there's only an hour left.
> 
> At this point, if I had to pick something I were interested in hearing flashbacks about, it would really be more about Orochimaru.  That guy is like the stink on a fat kid you can't escape from: constant and everywhere.



Kakashi is more likely to do the TNJ this time around, Naruto has his hands full, and isn't even within earshot while Obito is telling his backstory, he was only able to TNJ other opponents because he had some sort of connection or insight to their past, he has neither with Obito like he did with Nagato (Jiraiya's hope and legacy) or Tsunade. He's already did the whole I WANNA BE HOKAGE SOME DAY inspiring stuff that worked on Tsunade, Obito was unphased. He became Tobi in large part because Kakashi failed to save Rin, if he is TNJ'ed it is going to be from confronting Kakashi about it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 17, 2012)

I remain unconvinced that Obito is doomed to be defeated/TnJ'd by the end of this battle. Kishi's spent so much time building his character, now that the mask has come off, it's time to do something with that.

There's no way Obito's clear parallels to Naruto are going to be wasted by him jobbing to the masters.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 17, 2012)

The Masters will get a flashback out of him, and I think it will then be a fight to the death, before Kakashi remembers that those who abandon their friends are even worse trash, and thus try to redeem him before dat Madara trolls along and kills Obito


----------



## vered (Sep 17, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> you know...im actually expecting madara to start to talk about uchihas and the whole rikudou stuff this week, if he will indeed explain who he is, what he is after and all, we might be about to get some huge revelations, this could be the perfect moment to reveal what is written on the tablet, madara might know all of it.
> 
> we need to know where the eye of the moon plan comes from, after all...and for this, juubi must be mentioned. Juubi was mentioned in the tablet...so...



not only that but how and when did he awake the Rinnegan(and maybe finally a true and complete explanation on the dojutsu and its connection to the sharingan line including the so called Jubiis eye)?and the whole Nagato thing.i hope the flashback will truly deliver.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 17, 2012)

Obito would probably be more angry than anything if Kakashi tried using his own words against him.


----------



## daschysta (Sep 17, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I remain unconvinced that Obito is doomed to be defeated/TnJ'd by the end of this battle. Kishi's spent so much time building his character, now that the mask has come off, it's time to do something with that.
> 
> There's no way Obito's clear parallels to Naruto are going to be wasted by him jobbing to the masters.



He really didn't build any character for Naruto to fight that isn't more fully expressed by Madara himself. He's trying to break the chains of hatred, not fight the symptoms, fighting Obito out of revenge would be contrary to Naruto's entire philosophy since the pein battle. Kishi built up Tobi, who it turns out was following Madara's will the entire time. Kakashi is the one that has far more connections to Obito, and a reason to fight him other than revenge, which is not the reason that Naruto fights anymore. Obito only became Tobi because of Kakashi's failures. Kakashi changed his entire life based on Obito's outlook, and he has become ruined and corrupted. Those are far more compelling reasons for him to fight Obito than Naruto has.

If Kishimoto was going to have Tobi be Naruto's opponent he would have never made him Obito. Him being Kakashi's final opponent is painfully obvious and has been ever since the reveal. The Sasuke/ Naruto parrelel between Kakashi and Obito is at the heart of their conflict, the fact that when he was like Naruto when he was a kid is immaterial, since Naruto doesn't have any damn idea who he is or what he was like anyhow! What other way is the fact that Obito was like Naruto going to end up being important in a Naruto vs. Obito fight other than Naruto waxing on about wanting to be Hokage someday, dreams etc, which he's already done to no effect. What reason does Tobi have to even indulge Naruto with his past leading up to TNJ? The connections other than revenge for what he did at Madara's behest, which is ooc for Naruto are paper thin at best... He's Kakashi's.

The Obito/ Kakashi payoff is the culmination of Kakashi's character arc, no way in hell he's going to sweep Kakashi to the side so that Naruto can defeat Obito when Naruto already has his hands more than full with Madara. These fights have been separated, Kishi would just make it one big team battle if it wasn't going to largely remain that way. Kakashi is a main character too you know, not every single villain is defeated by Naruto, especially since Naruto already has his war arc main villain right in front of him.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 17, 2012)

daschysta said:


> He really didn't build any character for Naruto to fight that isn't more fully expressed by Madara himself.





> If Kishimoto was going to have Tobi be Naruto's opponent he would have never made him Obito.



What?

No really, what?

Obito is basically what Naruto would be if he turned evil.

Like I know that Kishi does this thing constantly where he has Naruto relate to his opponents but Obito is a closer match than anyone he's met before.

They share(d) the same plucky idealism, they value(d) friendship and camaraderie above almost all else, they were "untalented losers" with big dreams.

You're kidding yourself if you think these parallels aren't going to be brought up and investigated.

I know you want this to be Kakashi's big moment to shine but it's not going to be. This is the part where Kakashi's character gets deconstructed. Obito is the one who made him who he is. Now with this revelation everything he ever believed in has been thrown into turmoil.


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm fearing that most of the flashback will basically be a rehash of what Tobi already told Sasuke, about Uchiha vs Senju, Konoha's founding etc and stuff we have heard a billion times before(Rikudou, Juubi etc)


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 17, 2012)

vered said:


> not only that but how and when did he awake the Rinnegan(and maybe finally a true and complete explanation on the dojutsu and its connection to the sharingan line including the so called Jubiis eye)?and the whole Nagato thing.i hope the flashback will truly deliver.


true, its our opportunity to discover everything


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

Jin-E said:


> I'm fearing that most of the flashback will basically be a rehash of what Tobi already told Sasuke, about Uchiha vs Senju, Konoha's founding etc and stuff we have heard a billion times before(Rikudou, Juubi etc)



Ugh, that would be a bit lame.  Thankfully I don't believe that the Uchiha vs Senju story will hold much sway with Obito so Madara will likely try something else.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 17, 2012)

Remember, Obito's read the Uchiha tablet, so a lot of what he told Sasuke and the Kages probably came from that.

I figure Madara told him at some point "If you want to know the truth of this world, read the tablet in the Uchiha Shrine."

We will probably learn more about Madara himself and what he did since his defeat at the VotE.


----------



## daschysta (Sep 17, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> What?
> 
> No really, what?
> 
> ...



These parallels are more salient through the lens of Naruto/Sasuke= Obito/Kakashi. You miss the fact that Obito and Naruto's potential paths to evil are completely different! They are not even remotely similar, Naruto could have potentially became evil because he was isolated and hated, and wanted to lash out at the shinobi world because of it, Obito on the other hand, by all accounts was reasonably popular, and well liked, if not particularly precocious. The Gaara/Naruto parallel obviously works, but Obito only became evil, in his own words, because Kakashi let Rin die, his whole flashback focused on trying to impress Rin and being in love with Rin... Tobi is NOT what naruto would have been if he had fallen, part 1 Gaara is. Evil Naruto would have lashed out at everyone and anyone because he feels hate , and noone acknowledge or loved him, it was spelled out in part 1. Tobi, on the other hand is detached, and doesn't act with any particular malice. The point of that flashback wasn't to show how much like Naruto he was, other than fitting the archetype of 1 genius 1 girl and 1 loser on many of the top teams each generation, it was to show how much he loved Rin, that should be obvious to you, since the first words after that flashback almost were "because you let Rin die."

THOSE are the plot points that are going to be explored, not some flimsy connection with Naruto just because both of them wanted to be Hokage like every other little kid when they were young.

A closer match? What? The matches are extremely superficial, how can he "relate" with Tobi, Tobi is the way he is because of Rin dying and Madara whispering in his ear while he was reeling from it, how in the world can Tobi relate to that? Naruto forgave the man that Killed his mentor and father figure, that is the guy that is going to relate to becoming a supervillain because his friend allowed his other friend to be killed? I mean, construct a scenario where Naruto deals with Madara, finds some relationship, a plausible one with Obito, despite knowing nothing about him, and resolves it in a non obnoxious way, it isn't happening.

Keep in mind that Naruto is going to be privy to exactly zero of what he tells Kakashi and Gai, but Kishi would totally indulge Obito's backstory without Naruto hearing of it only to end up with Naruto being the one that forges a connection and defeats him. OK.  .

This is a Naruto/Sasuke or Orochimaru/Jiraiya thing between Kakashi and Obito.

We clearly aren't going to agree, but when Obito's character is resolved with Kakashi, and not Naruto, i'll be courteous enough not to say I told you so *too* much .


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well okay, maybe when I'm right for the fourth time about Obito people will start listening to me finally. 

It's funny you mention Rin by the way because that was probably Kakashi's only chance to "save" Obito and he failed.


----------



## daschysta (Sep 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Well okay, maybe when I'm right for the fourth time about Obito people will start listening to me finally.



I've believed him to be Obito too, we've been in concurrence up until this point. We'll see. I've been calling this exact scenario (Between Obito, Kakashi and Gai, not Madara obviously since he wasn't revealed back then) so far ever since Gai and Kakashi arrived on the battlefield, including the things i've been talking about in this thread, and have believed Tobi=Obito for quite a long time.


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 18, 2012)

heylove said:


> Ugh, that would be a bit lame.  Thankfully I don't believe that the Uchiha vs Senju story will hold much sway with Obito so Madara will likely try something else.



Let's hope you are right. 

Though there are plenty of ways it could be incorporated into it if Kishi wants too. Madara could use the fact that Obito will never be granted his dream of becoming Hokage due to his lineage....or that he is someone who stupidly sacrificed himself for a Senju village who treat Uchiha like pawns/expendable fodder.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

heylove said:


> Ugh, that would be a bit lame.  Thankfully I don't believe that the Uchiha vs Senju story will hold much sway with Obito so Madara will likely try something else.



Funny thing though, at least now, he seems to care about it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Funny thing though, at least now, he seems to care about it.



He plays up the Curse of Hatred because it's one of many things that show how fucked up and hopeless their world is, and he used the persecution of the Uchiha clan to win over Sasuke, but he helped exterminate the Uchiha, so he can't care that much about ancient clan rivalries.


----------



## griaule (Sep 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Well okay, maybe when I'm right for the fourth time about Obito people will start listening to me finally.



I'm in line with you on this as well. The main issue is how Naruto will actually be able to talk with Obito, with Madara hanging around and fighting Naruto. Although, I'm sure it will happen... somehow.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2012)

griaule said:


> I'm in line with you on this as well. The main issue is how Naruto will actually be able to talk with Obito, with Madara hanging around and fighting Naruto. Although, I'm sure it will happen... somehow.



I actually don't expect them to fight here, but at a later point.

Although it's hard to say what will happen next at this point in the story.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 18, 2012)

Upon reflection, I think Obito and Madara will retreat after the Alliance arrives (possibly to seal Gyuuki?), and there will be a point where the Alliance breaks apart into their seperate villages, and the War over.
This would give Kishimoto to finish up the Hebi arc that he's started and then have everyone recover before a full-on assault on Madara and Obito (unless Obito dies here and that's why Madara retreats for the time being, I dunno)

NB: I know Kishi said the War was only 'halfway complete', but he could have been referring to the on-going conflict with Madara and Obito, I 'unno.


----------



## griaule (Sep 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I actually don't expect them to fight here, but at a later point.
> 
> Although it's hard to say what will happen next at this point in the story.



You expect them to retreat and perhaps it will branch off into a new arc? I'm curious, why is that?

The main reason I don't agree on that is only because Kishi himself said about a month ago that we were getting into the story's climax, and chapter 600 (I think?) mentioned that the climax had started when Madara showed up on the battlefield at the end. So, if we are apparently in the climax, I don't think it will branch off into something else. BUT then again, it was said that the manga will go for about another 2 years at least.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 18, 2012)

griaule said:


> You expect them to retreat and perhaps it will branch off into a new arc? I'm curious, why is that?
> 
> The main reason I don't agree on that is only because Kishi himself said about a month ago that we were getting into the story's climax, and chapter 600 (I think?) mentioned that the climax had started when Madara showed up on the battlefield at the end. So, if we are apparently in the climax, I don't think it will branch off into something else. BUT then again, it was said that the manga will go for about another 2 years at least.



I see where you're coming from, but if I remember right - it was also said it was approaching a climax around the time of the Pain fight? 
And normally that text is added by the editors and not actually from Kishi, if I'm also not mistaken. 
There's still too many loose threads (scroll, how Madara lived for so long, saving Yamato (unless Kishi forgot ), how the Alliance will handle Tsunade's probable death) to finalise before the manga does come to a close, but I think it will be finished by ch650-675 at absolute most.


----------



## auem (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> true, its our opportunity to discover everything



i think i have a elegant solution to the eye problem...made a thread about it at KL...here it is:


*when a MS user takes his brother's eye to gain EMS,what he really do....?*
what itachi explained is that 'by changing the host the eye gain a eternal light..'but *what happened to the previous eye which is going blind..?*
we have seen a demonic face with four eye sockets...but it was definitely metaphorical during itachi's explanation.....

*in reality old eye don't move 'above' and new one takes it place...in reality it should be old eyes taken out and new eyes put on the socket...this must have happened in case of both madara and sasuke....so that pair of eye can actually be conserved like any other sharingan eyes.....
*
now what if madara kept that eye and transplanted it in nagato...?..gaining from the power of senju DNA in uzumaki bloodline,the eye restored it's light and transformed into rinnegan....

that would confirm madara's experiment with nagato and also answer to the timeline trouble comes naturally from this theory....

what do you reckon..?


----------



## daschysta (Sep 18, 2012)

They aren't retreating, would be entirely anticlimactic and out of character, especially for Madara. Very seriously doubt that the guy who casually mowed down 5 Kage is going to retreat from a bunch of rookies and nameless fodder before he completes his goal. Obito has also already started his origin/backstory flashbacks, a sure a thing as any in Kishi's style that death is imminent for a villain.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 18, 2012)

daschysta said:


> They aren't retreating, would be entirely anticlimactic and out of character, especially for Madara. Very seriously doubt that the guy who casually mowed down 5 Kage is going to retreat from a bunch of rookies and nameless fodder before he completes his goal.



Madara will get bored? 



daschysta said:


> Obito has also already started his origin/backstory flashbacks, a sure a thing as any in Kishi's style that death is imminent for a villain.



He hasn't lost his cloak yet, so not all hope is lost.
Unless his mask = cloak in this case


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 18, 2012)

The fact that Obito was adamant about completing the Moon's Eye Plan tonight kind of ruins the whole retreat idea. The next full moon won't be for another month, and you can bet your ass that they'll be hunted down to no end until the next full moon.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> The fact that Obito was adamant about completing the Moon's Eye Plan tonight kind of ruins the whole retreat idea. The next full moon won't be for another month, and you can bet your ass that they'll be hunted down to no end until the next full moon.



Didn't he say that a day ago?

And it's not like it matters anyway, he was just being dramatic.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 18, 2012)

But Kishi could use that as a reason as to why they have to pull back and await for the next full moon.
I dunno. Just kinda verbal vomitting at the moment.

Anyway - on-topic, again, I think this chapter will show similar compression of time that Kishi has shown in the last two major flashbacks (Kabuto's and Itachi's), so this shouldn't take too long, I would think.


----------



## Tregis (Sep 18, 2012)

As others have said, a flashback is most likely coming.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 18, 2012)

wild prediction: i will purchase lubricant

wilder prediction: when all ends, i will be able to actually break objects that were previously soft, and unbreakable

wildest prediction: my house will be protecting from bombings, chemical warfare, moisture and solar flames provided i coat it with all of the (pre)cum i develop during my waiting for this chapter/reading of this chapter/wanking to madara and naruto as if i haven't seen a hole in decades

i may be right about at least 2 out of 3 predictions


----------



## griaule (Sep 18, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> There's still too many loose threads (scroll, how Madara lived for so long, saving Yamato (unless Kishi forgot ), how the Alliance will handle Tsunade's probable death) to finalise before the manga does come to a close, but I think it will be finished by ch650-675 at absolute most.



I agree with you, but I'm guessing everything will be taken care of/clarified through flashbacks and scene changes. Don't forget Sasuke as well... Also, I wonder what Oro will do now. He's pretty weak compared to Madara but he's still there. I'm gonna say it will end around 680-700.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 18, 2012)

The JUMP preview pretty well confirmed it was a flashback chapter.

And no sign of Evil as of yet. Probably not for another 21hrs or so (about 12.30pm AEST unless it's a big chapter where she might come earlier). We got an early chapter last week, thus early spoilers (IF WE HAD GOTTEN ANY!) Doubt we'll have anything other than the norm this week.



griaule said:


> I agree with you, but I'm guessing everything will be taken care of/clarified through flashbacks and scene changes. Don't forget Sasuke as well... Also, I wonder what Oro will do now. He's pretty weak compared to Madara but he's still there. I'm gonna say it will end around 680-700.



I don't see anyway to incorporate that into the story and have a Naruto and Sasuke team up (c'mon KISHI, DO IT) against Madara without that plotline being resolved beforehand.
And Orochimaru will probably go back to hiding underground and using Hashirama's wood for experiments


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

Jin-E said:


> I'm fearing that most of the flashback will basically be a rehash of what Tobi already told Sasuke, about Uchiha vs Senju, Konoha's founding etc and stuff we have heard a billion times before(Rikudou, Juubi etc)



I'm with EF here. Obito isn't going to care at all about Uchiha versus Senju or the founding of Konoha or anything of the like. 

I don't think Madara did much story-telling when he first got Obito. I get the impression he tore him down and completely reconstructed him before telling him who he was now supposed to be.


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2012)

I want to see the Kages


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 18, 2012)

Prediction : 

Kishi will asspull like there is no tomorrow. I don't think he'll be able to pull off the Obito / Madara thing well. Hoping he proves me wrong though.



Synn said:


> I want to see the Kages



They'll have their funeral after the war ends. No worries


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> They'll have their funeral after the war ends. No worries



Don't say that


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2012)

i'm wondering if the alliance will ever arrive


----------



## Sarry (Sep 18, 2012)

I wonder if Killerbee will get captured or at least knocked out.
I hope he does. Madara would get another feat.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 18, 2012)

Obito isn't Kakashi's villain, LOL 
You guys still don't get why he turned to evil, it's so easy people ugh.

He surely isn't FV but Naruto will have a huge impact on the fight, one way or another.

ed: Okay maybe I exaggerate the first part, but I'm sure his reason for being evil is not only Kakashi's failures.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 18, 2012)

Naiad said:


> i'm wondering if the alliance will ever arrive



Yeah 

They'v been running for like 30 chapters and they're still nowhere to be seen


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 18, 2012)

I wonder what will they do even if they arrive there...


----------



## Shattering (Sep 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Yeah
> 
> They'v been running for like 30 chapters and they're still nowhere to be seen



Naruto/Bee ran in the opposite direction of Itachi... and Sasuke is getting more and more far away, Sasuke will have to run at top speed around 200 chapters to get to Naruto's location, he will be exhausted... Naruto is gonna pown him


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 18, 2012)

They'll probably arrive in the epilogue of the manga (10 years later or so)


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 18, 2012)

my prediction:
Bee's gonna be captured and kakashi will kamui naruto to somewhere to save him 
from madara and kakashi will go all out. Gai may go for eighth gate and got kicked out. Obito may be TNJ'd. Things will get interesting


----------



## handsock (Sep 18, 2012)

My prediction, an invisible Tobito observing Kakashi's life through linked vision in a flashback. Alway slowly being corrupted by Madara.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 18, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> kakashi will kamui naruto to somewhere to save him from madara



Kamui'd objects always end up in Obito's dimension.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Kamui'd objects always end up in Obito's dimension.



you are right. In which case obito has to be TNJ'd before that.

But iirc deidara's arm was found in the real dimension after it was being cut by kakashi's kamui.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 18, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> you are right. In which case obito has to be TNJ'd before that.
> 
> But iirc deidara's arm was found in the real dimension after it was being cut by kakashi's kamui.



Hmm.

I'm pretty sure that Kakashi only got Deidara's elbow / upper arm, while the rest of the arm fell to ground.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

How did Naruto's clone return to the "real" dimension after shattering Tobi's mask? That I still don't understand.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> How did Naruto's clone return to the "real" dimension after shattering Tobi's mask? That I still don't understand.



I thought that clone died in that Dimension. Naruto made another clone afterwards


----------



## Shattering (Sep 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> How did Naruto's clone return to the "real" dimension after shattering Tobi's mask? That I still don't understand.



PNJ, Kishi needed a clone of Nardo to show how outclassed he is in comparison to the mighty Madara, even in base, I will laugh so hard when Madara stomps Nardo/Bee with small susano'o and MS techniques


----------



## AoshiKun (Sep 18, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Naruto/Bee ran in the opposite direction of Itachi... and Sasuke is getting more and more far away, Sasuke will have to run at top speed around 200 chapters to get to Naruto's location, he will be exhausted... Naruto is gonna pown him


Sasuke won't run to there but teleport himself. Believe it.



Klue said:


> How did Naruto's clone return to the "real" dimension after shattering Tobi's mask? That I still don't understand.


Neither does Kishimoto.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

Sarry said:


> I thought that clone died in that Dimension. Naruto made another clone afterwards



For what purpose?


----------



## DeLarge (Sep 18, 2012)

I have trouble understanding those who've stated that the flashback will last a mere three chapters. Kabuto's backstory alone took up two n' a half chapters. Obito's needs to explain his fall and corruption, Madara and his story, their relationship, Nagato's involvement, their plan regarding the Juubi, the formation of Akatsuki etc. It will probably also further elaborate on the coup d'etat and Tobi's attack on Konoha. This'll probably be the longest flashback we ever got, might even be a volume long.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

DeLarge said:


> I have trouble understanding those who've stated that the flashback will last a mere three chapters. Kabuto's backstory alone took up two n' a half chapters. Obito's needs to explain his fall and corruption, Madara and his story, their relationship, Nagato's involvement, the formation of Akatsuki etc. It will probably also further elaborate on the coup d'etat and Tobi's attack on Konoha. This'll probably be the longest flashback we ever got, might even be a volume long.



Agreed, but whatever portion of the backstory that doesn't directly involve Obito can and probably will be covered in Madara's. Since we're in the middle of a battle, I hope it doesn't last too long.


----------



## chebmanji (Sep 18, 2012)

They have to show Rin's death. I bet Obito went back to Konoha at some point to see the grave or witnessed Kakashi failing to save Rin.


----------



## AoshiKun (Sep 18, 2012)

After Obito's flashbacks the Alliance will appear however Naruto, Bee, Gai and Kakashi are missing.

Alliance: what did happen to them?
Madara: Them? I don't they're ok...
*we see a panel of those 4 lying in the ground almost dead*

True story.


----------



## Monky Business (Sep 18, 2012)

トビは、彼が30歳の処女であると主張している。

I predict that Nagato is Madaras son lawl.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 18, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> After Obito's flashbacks the Alliance will appear however Naruto, Bee, Gai and Kakashi are missing.
> 
> Alliance: what did happen to them?
> Madara: Them? I don't they're ok...
> ...


do you want me to predict things
do you
from the sound of it you want me to join you in predicting

i can tell you about things i see in my mind
_unspeakable_ things


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 18, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> After Obito's flashbacks the Alliance will appear however Naruto, Bee, Gai and Kakashi are missing.
> 
> Alliance: what did happen to them?
> Madara: Them? I don't they're ok...
> ...



More like this:

After Obito's flashback...
Naruto: Where the hell are our backups, they started running like 50 chapters ago...
Madara: I wonder... I guess they are... Not doing so well.
*Panel of the whole alliance dead*


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 18, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> do you want me to predict things
> do you
> from the sound of it you want me to join you in predicting
> 
> ...



Sasuke beating Naruto?


----------



## OneHitKill (Sep 18, 2012)

> 雷影と戦うために立ち上がる
> 
> マダラにV3とテレポートを使用しています
> 
> フックスはトビと一緒にアップするマダラ



New spoilers 

:sanji


----------



## Chroz (Sep 18, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> New spoilers
> 
> :sanji



Google translate; 

Stand up to fight Raikage

Are using the teleport to Madara and V3

Fuchs Madara up with Tobi

- 

wat. 

We're going to see some fucking flashbacks. Plz.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

Monky Business said:


> トビは、彼が30歳の処女であると主張している。
> 
> I predict that Nagato is Madaras son lawl.



The proceeding shit storm, do not want.

It's funny, because I can seriously see Kishi going through with it.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> The proceeding shit storm, do not want.
> 
> It's funny, because I can seriously see Kishi going through with it.



I can see Kishi doing it as well. Personally, I don't mind the shitstorn. I just don't like the concept in any way shape or form. WTF.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I can see Kishi doing it as well. Personally, I don't mind the shitstorn. I just don't like the concept in any way shape or form. WTF.



I know. To think Madara was a deadbeat.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Monky Business said:


> トビは、彼が30歳の処女であると主張している。
> 
> I predict that Nagato is Madaras son lawl.



Heh, that would be amusing.


----------



## KnightGhost (Sep 18, 2012)

I predict Itachi soloed madara which what led to his death.

Obito seeing this shit himself and warped away


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Sep 18, 2012)

I guess it's time for Obito flashback 

@KnightGhost never give up


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Sep 18, 2012)

Madara + Mito = Nagato


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Madara + Mito = Nagato



She was an elderly woman during the time of Nagato's early youth. He isn't that much older than Kushina and Minato, if at all.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Sep 18, 2012)

Madara made her pregnant with the Sharingan. You heard it here first.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 18, 2012)

+ =


----------



## SmokeBlader (Sep 18, 2012)

Then, who the hell were Nagato's adoptive parents?


----------



## Undead (Sep 18, 2012)

SmokeBlader said:


> Then, who the hell were Nagato's adoptive parents?


.........Fodder?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2012)

Spoilers: Nagato was a bunshin the whole time.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 18, 2012)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Madara + Mito = Nagato



Still do not want. On one hand, the shitstorms would be hillarious. On the other, more dramatic bullshit because of a bitch (because she will be if she betrays Hashirama), I really do not want.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Spoilers: Nagato was a bunshin the whole time.



It's Uzumaki clan Kekkei Genkai: Dat Clone no Jutsu


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2012)

if madara had a kid it was almost definitely a sharingan date rape


----------



## Mofo (Sep 18, 2012)

Apparently Madara might be Naruto's grandad.
You read it here.


----------



## Ezekial (Sep 18, 2012)

so where we at now?

Mito was originally Madara's wife and they had a child (Nagato) but how would that work considering Mito was with Hashi... Rape? lol


----------



## rac585 (Sep 18, 2012)

spoilers

-entire war arc was genjutsu
-kyuubi has been trying to break naruto free


----------



## Default (Sep 18, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> so where we at now?
> 
> Mito was originally Madara's wife and they had a child (Nagato) but how would that work considering Mito was with Hashi... Rape? lol



Threesome.


----------



## Algol (Sep 18, 2012)

SmokeBlader said:


> 2 hours till Wednesday for me



hahaha i wish it worked that way

maybe nagato is related to kushina and madara, not mito and madara, like a cousin



Default said:


> Threesome.



i'd feel bad for mito if that was the case, madara would be focused on hashi the whole time ...


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 18, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Naruto/Bee ran in the opposite direction of Itachi... and Sasuke is getting more and more far away, Sasuke will have to run at top speed around 200 chapters to get to Naruto's location, he will be exhausted... Naruto is gonna pown him


he will teleport, fact 





if Nagato was Mito's and Madara's son, things are about to get quite hilarious


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Sep 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Spoilers: Nagato was a bunshin the whole time.



And the real Nagato comes back & solos Everyone.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 18, 2012)

Jerry Springer Starring Mito, Hashirama, and Madara? Hell yeah, I'm down for that.


----------



## Yagami Light (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> he will teleport, fact
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wouldn't Nagato be A Lot older


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 18, 2012)

Novafire said:


> Wouldn't Nagato be A Lot older


well, mito had dat womb and madara dat sperm


----------



## Recal (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well, mito had dat womb and madara dat sperm



First time-travelling Obito, now time-travelling sperm?  The plot chickenz...


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 18, 2012)

Are we seriously considering Nagato being Mito and Madara's bastard now?




Wow.


----------



## vered (Sep 18, 2012)

and i thought Pain being Naruto from the future(after he first got revealed) was the most WTF prediction we had on this forum


----------



## Fay (Sep 18, 2012)

If there's any character in this manga who is hinted to be Madaras son it's obviously Sasuke and not Nagato . Nagato and Madara don't even look alike.


----------



## OneHitKill (Sep 18, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Are we seriously considering Nagato being Mito and Madara's bastard now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And that's how the Tobi=Obito theory started


Mito and Madara = Nagato

:sanji


----------



## ch1p (Sep 18, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Are we seriously considering Nagato being Mito and Madara's bastard now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't even begin to say how much the theory alone revolts me.  WTF. I'm not reading this manga to see a marriage cheating.


----------



## Fay (Sep 18, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I can't even begin to say how much the theory alone revolts me.  WTF. I'm not reading this manga to see a marriage cheating.



Actually I think it would be even more hilarious than Obito bawwing over Rin . The most hyped hokage's wife fucking an Uchiha behind his back .

Make it happen Kishi...just make Sauce MadaMito's baby and not Nagato .


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 18, 2012)

It aint cheating if it wasn't consentual...


----------



## soulnova (Sep 18, 2012)

We get another flashback to see how Rin died. 

Naruto screams at someone.

Bee says a rhyme.

Madara pwns. 

Chapter ends with Sasuke arriving to the battle.  Side Text:_ "Behold! The Senju vs Uchiha. Destiny clashes!!!" (no chapter next week for "research")_


----------



## ryz (Sep 18, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I can't even begin to say how much the theory alone revolts me.  WTF. I'm not reading this manga to see a marriage cheating.



Incidentally, This happens to be one of my pet peeves. You mean to tell me that not *one* of those Uchiha cops slept around and had an illegitimate child running around somewhere in Hi no Kuni?

I can already imagine it, some random kid in Hi no Kuni is playing football and awakens the Sharingan, and suddenly becomes top-scorer in the local league


----------



## Turrin (Sep 18, 2012)

Were probably going to get the Darth Vader Episode III scene, but with Obito.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 18, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> *And that's how the Tobi=Obito theory started
> *
> 
> Mito and Madara = Nagato
> ...



Hahaha plz stop this is scary  



Ch1p said:


> I can't even begin to say how much the theory alone revolts me.  WTF. I'm not reading this manga to see a marriage cheating.



This is Dallas level! Mito cheats a Senju with an Uchiha?


----------



## Yachiru (Sep 18, 2012)

MadaMito = BOSS.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 18, 2012)

soulnova said:


> We get another flashback to see how Rin died.
> 
> Naruto screams at someone.
> 
> ...



kishi is actually jiraiya confirmed?!?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 18, 2012)

Prediction quote from Bee:



> Naruto! Watch out fo his attac-AUGHHOUUUUGHH SHIT THAT MOTHAFUCKA MADARA JUST BROKE MY BACK!"


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 18, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Were probably going to get the Darth Vader Episode III scene, but with Obito.



then i'd be waiting to see obito being operated on without anesthesia.


----------



## NW (Sep 18, 2012)

Fay said:


> If there's any character in this manga who is hinted to be Madaras son it's obviously Sasuke and not Nagato . Nagato and Madara don't even look alike.


Fugaku is Sasuke's father. And Nagato and Madara look nearly identical. Do you even read this manga? And Sasuke looks nothing like Madara.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 18, 2012)

i predict kyuubi shroud vs perfect susanoo, and bee vs gedo statue.


----------



## Gonder (Sep 18, 2012)

Fay said:


> If there's any character in this manga who is hinted to be Madaras son it's obviously Sasuke and not Nagato . Nagato and Madara don't even look alike.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Fugaku is Sasuke's father. And Nagato and Madara look nearly identical. Do you even read this manga? And Sasuke looks nothing like Madara.



They definitely resemble one another, but then again, so does Omoi and Shisui, Naruto and Yahiko.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 18, 2012)

Stop it this is scary omg


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 18, 2012)

remember when people thought pein was naruto's uncle?  ah that reminds me a lot of the lion king.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 18, 2012)

So... What the fuck is juubi doing?


----------



## Default (Sep 18, 2012)

Algol said:


> hahaha i wish it worked that way
> 
> maybe nagato is related to kushina and madara, not mito and madara, like a cousin
> 
> ...



Well, actually..



Ch1p said:


> I can't even begin to say how much the theory alone revolts me.  WTF. I'm not reading this manga to see a marriage cheating.



I'm not reading this manga to see a generic story based on a friendzoned Obito neither, but what can we do?. And that threesome theory seems more and more plausible everytime I think about it


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 18, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> So... What the fuck is juubi doing?



transforming ala cell becoming complete scene.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> So... What the fuck is juubi doing?



Just transforming, waiting for Obito's tale of pain to be over and done with.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 18, 2012)

Fay said:


> If there's any character in this manga who is hinted to be Madaras son it's obviously Sasuke and not Nagato . Nagato and Madara don't even look alike.


both sasuke and nagato resemble madara in particular ways 

i would say that nagato is madara's son, and sasuke is madara's grand grand son/reincarnation.

i say this because while nagato holds some of Madara's looks, Sasuke holds Madara's personality and even things like "standing position" and "hn", Madara is like what an old school grown up Sasuke would be, and they resemble in other things like chakra and the fact that both got EMS, i feel like Kishi seems to be going for something more than just heritance between Madara and Sasuke, while he seems to be going for a father/son thing between Madara and Nagato.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 18, 2012)

Default said:


> I'm not reading this manga to see a generic story based on a friendzoned Obito either, but what can we do?. And that threesome theory seems more and more pausible everytime I think about it



The thing is, Obito isn't the way he is because he got friendzoned. But even if he did, being butthurt over being rejected is alright compared to _cheating_. It's a manga for kids for crying out loud. That's why I read this crap. I don't want serious business more than it should.



Moon~ said:


> Stop it this is scary omg



This. 



ryz said:


> Incidentally, This happens to be one of my pet peeves. You mean to tell me that not *one* of those Uchiha cops slept around and had an illegitimate child running around somewhere in Hi no Kuni?
> 
> I can already imagine it, some random kid in Hi no Kuni is playing football and awakens the Sharingan, and suddenly becomes top-scorer in the local league



As long as they don't cheat, I'm okay with it. This is the reason why I don't read seinen. I don't want this IRL serious business in my manga. What's next, abortion? Death penalty? Fuck that shit. If I wanted to deal with that, I'd watch the news, which I do, but with a whole another purpose then the one for reading Naruto, which is entertainment. 



Moon~ said:


> This is Dallas level! Mito cheats a Senju with an Uchiha?



Yeah, the only thing worth it would be the dick measuring contests that this situation would undoubtly spawn.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 18, 2012)

The great blitz of our time is upon us.


----------



## Default (Sep 18, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> The thing is, Obito isn't the way he is because he got friendzoned. But even if he did, being butthurt over being rejected is alright compared to _cheating_. It's a manga for kids for crying out loud. That's why I read this crap. I don't want serious business more than it should.




Actually, we don't know yet why Obito is the way he is, but any way you look at it, it has something to do with Rin's influence. And threesome doesn't count as cheating


----------



## Lurko (Sep 18, 2012)

I predict epic flashbacks.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 18, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Yeah, the only thing worth it would be the dick measuring contests that this situation would undoubtly spawn.



Hashirama's wood isn't that strong


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2012)

it's obvious Tobi is going to die saving team naruto right?  Naruto converting Obito doesn't even seem like it'll be a challenge.


----------



## Nic (Sep 18, 2012)

Honestly wouldn't be that shocked if Nagato ended up being Madara's son.  Kishi loves to relate everything.


----------



## Sniffers (Sep 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> How did Naruto's clone return to the "real" dimension after shattering Tobi's mask? That I still don't understand.



The same reason people Obito touches can slip through stuff as well. Naruto was touching Obito as the Biju Bomb no longer overlapped with them, effectively returning him to the material world along with Obito. That's my take on it.


----------



## Talis (Sep 18, 2012)

I am afraid we will see the same stuff about Madara and Hashirama with a little more details about Obito.
Maybe we will also get a Madara vs Hashirama gaiden.


----------



## Nic (Sep 18, 2012)

Madara gaiden, will be for his own flashbacks, none of that here, I would think


----------



## rob1out (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a feeling this chapter is going to be a full flashback chapter!!! and I cant wait!


----------



## Nic (Sep 18, 2012)

yeah 5 chapters worth of flashbacks incoming.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 18, 2012)

i want flashback for the first time ever


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 18, 2012)

Just a Q. If Narutos clone is trapped in the other dimension, does that mean its immortal? I mean it doesnt seem possible to be dispersed and return to the original, so it is conceivable that it could respawn indefinitely or cant be "killed".

Would be ironic if Madara got trapped there and fights Naruto to the end of time...lol. Nowhere to run or hide for either of them.

And if both escape somehow, Naruto would have all the battle strategy the clone tried. Oh well...guess we will never know.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Sep 18, 2012)

Omg if Nagato is Madara and Mito's son...


----------



## Superstars (Sep 18, 2012)

Nic said:


> yeah 5 chapters worth of flashbacks incoming.



Please, no.


----------



## Moon Fang (Sep 18, 2012)

The only flashback i've ever looked forward too.


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 18, 2012)

Where does the Nagato being Madara and *Mito's* son thing came from ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 18, 2012)

Black☆Star said:


> Where does the Nagato being Madara and *Mito's* son thing came from ?


well, uzumaki


----------



## Wax Knight (Sep 18, 2012)

I think we are getting some narrative flashbacks about Obito's life after Madara found him. Probably how and why Madara saved him..


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well, uzumaki



Hmm, so senju wood wasn't hard enough for her ?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 18, 2012)

Black☆Star said:


> Hmm, so senju wood wasn't hard enough for her ?


Hatred makes your dick bigger. It's a fact of life.


----------



## Rama (Sep 18, 2012)

Glazed Lipstick said:


> I think we are getting some narrative flashbacks about Obito's life after Madara found him. Probably how and why Madara saved him..



as long as they start answering important question im ok with anything


----------



## Wax Knight (Sep 18, 2012)

Rama said:


> as long as they start answering important question im ok with anything



I guess it would be fair to say that... I just hope it doesn't create another shitstorm like the past few chapters did.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2012)

Nic said:


> yeah 5 chapters worth of flashbacks incoming.




Kishi said the manga will last like 2 years or something.
More than a year of that is gonna be flashbacks.

Unless of course, Madara's history with Shodai is shown in a flashback while he's telling Obito about himself. And if we don't get a Rikudou flashback


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 18, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Hatred makes your dick bigger. It's a fact of life.



That's just Sharingan genjutsu and Mito fell for it


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Unless of course, *Madara's history with Shodai is shown in a flashback while he's telling Obito about himself*. And if we don't get a Rikudou flashback



This would fucking suck and wouldn't make much sense, especially not when Sasuke is the one who really needs to hear the full, unadulterated story.

Unfortunately, I can't discount the possibility entirely.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 18, 2012)

Black☆Star said:


> Hmm, so senju wood wasn't hard enough for her ?


tengus ride kitsunes, susanoo is a tengu, kurama is a kitsune...madara has a tengu, mito had a kitsune...you know 

also, the VotE statues dont lie


----------



## Hossaim (Sep 18, 2012)

Today we get flashbacks.

Gon be a good day


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 18, 2012)

Dem flashbacks will be good


----------



## Chibason (Sep 18, 2012)

These are the Flashbacks I've been waiting for


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

Already betting that Obito's flashbacks will such; good tactic for avoiding disappointment.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 18, 2012)

Having said all this though, it's quite possible we're just setting ourselves up for disappointment?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm trying to manage my hype for these flashbacks.

It's only kinda working.


----------



## NW (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i would say that nagato is madara's son, and sasuke is madara's grand grand son/reincarnation.


if he was his reincarnation, he couldn't have been revived with Edo Tensei.



> i say this because while nagato holds some of Madara's looks, Sasuke holds Madara's personality and even things like "standing position" and "hn", Madara is like what an old school grown up Sasuke would be, and they resemble in other things like chakra and the fact that both got EMS, i feel like Kishi seems to be going for something more than just heritance between Madara and Sasuke, while he seems to be going for a father/son thing between Madara and Nagato.


Good observation. 



Default said:


> Actually, we don't know yet why Obito is the way he is, but any way you look at it, it has something to do with Rin's influence. And threesome doesn't count as cheating


I don't see why you think the influence of Rin's death is such a bad thing as long as it's not his only motive and it's not because he was friendzoned.



Klue said:


> Already betting that Obito's flashbacks will such; good tactic for avoiding disappointment.


These will be the best flashbacks ever! Just you wait!


----------



## NW (Sep 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:
			
		

> I'm trying to manage my hype for these flashbacks.
> 
> It's only kinda working.


This, completely.



			
				cosmovsgoku said:
			
		

> Having said all this though, it's quite possible we're just setting ourselves up for disappointment?


Never! 

These flashbacks won't be disappointing. They'll be awesome!


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Sep 18, 2012)

Fuck Obito man, I want Dat Clone flashbacks


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Having said all this though, it's quite possible we're just setting ourselves up for disappointment?



Kabuto's sucked, Konan's sucked, Nagato's sucked.

Kishi has clearly created a pattern here.


----------



## NW (Sep 18, 2012)

Klue said:
			
		

> Kabuto's sucked, Konan's sucked, Nagato's sucked.
> 
> Kishi has clearly created a pattern here.


They were good. 

Anyways, those flashbacks didn't have much interesting material to explore. Obito's will.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2012)

Kubos flashbacks are better than Kishis
Says alot


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto's sucked, Konan's sucked, Nagato's sucked.
> 
> Kishi has clearly created a pattern here.



Which is why I'm not going to be surprised if Kishi pulls out a fail on us 




ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Never!
> 
> These flashbacks won't be disappointing. They'll be awesome!



 well, I'll look forward to seeing people's reactions after reading the chapter  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> They were good.
> 
> Anyways, those flashbacks didn't have much interesting material to explore. Obito's will.



Yes, if it focuses on Madara.


----------



## NW (Sep 18, 2012)

Klue said:
			
		

> Yes, if it focuses on Madara.


Bitch, please!  Madara will have his OWN flashbacks. 

Obito's flashbacks will be much more interesting than Madara's.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto's sucked, Konan's sucked, Nagato's sucked.
> 
> Kishi has clearly created a pattern here.



He now, Konan's was p cool.

Even though it was more of a montage than a flashback.



♠Ace♠ said:


> Kubos flashbacks are better than Kishis
> Says alot



That's because Kubo is better at characterization than Kishi, generally speaking.


----------



## Minato? (Sep 18, 2012)

obito flashbacks lets go!

gonna be epic


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Bitch, please!  Madara will have his OWN flashbacks.
> 
> Obito's flashbacks will be much more interesting than Madara's.



Lol, what are you really expecting to see here? 




First Tsurugi said:


> That's because Kubo is better at characterization than Kishi, generally speaking.



Generally speaking, indeed. Ichigo and Chad are simply the worst.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2012)

That's not just it though. The "Turn back the pendulum" flashback was fucking handled brilliantly. Then, because Aizen was too broken, he got trolled as hard as he trolled everyone else. Honestly Kubo could have saved his manga, possibly making it better than Naruto, but the way he hanlded the Espada vs Shinigami was atrocious.

Also, Shaman King flashbacks are the best I've read in shounen. Kishi needs to learn how to copy that shit.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 18, 2012)

i expect obito to be acknowledged by kakashi and will defeat gai. 

some flashbacks of madara and obito in which kishi will try desperately to make sense of all the contradictory statements in which the hole gets deeper


----------



## mayumi (Sep 18, 2012)

everyone, just remember "because of rin"
having least amount of expectation would be best.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2012)

mayumi said:


> everyone, just remember "because of rin"
> having least amount of expectation would be best.



See I expected that though, so that doesn't really help me.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Minato? said:


> obito flashbacks lets go!
> 
> gonna be epic



I wouldn't hope for much.  At best Rin's death might have been awesome or we might catch a glimpse of the Madara vs Shodai fight.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't think we'll get anything involving Rin yet.

This chapter will probably be Madara introducing himself to Obito, and recounting how he got to where he is.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

heylove said:


> I wouldn't hope for much.  At best Rin's death might have been awesome or we might catch a glimpse of the Madara vs Shodai fight.



And that's what I fear most, an entire chapter centered around Rin's death - whether this week or the next.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2012)

hmm
to be fair whos more shit
rin or obito

im leaning towards obito


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is hopping to see Madara kill someone, but that won't happen.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2012)

Bee will die.



one can hope


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Bee will die.
> 
> 
> 
> one can hope



There is no hope.

Bee shall live, the substitution method ensures his survival.


----------



## Superstars (Sep 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> And that's what I fear most, an entire chapter centered around Rin's death - whether this week or the next.



Hmmm, the flashback should focus on Obito and his past relationship with Madara for the moment. That's obviously where we left off [Wishful thinking I know].


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't think we'll get anything involving Rin yet.
> 
> This chapter will probably be Madara introducing himself to Obito, and recounting how he got to where he is.



We probably won't see her but anything is possible.  For all we know Rin could have died shortly, a day or two, after she transferred Obito's eye. 

Klue, such a chapter will likely be terrible unless it was an epic death.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

Pretty sure Bee and/or Kakashi will die here.

KB kind of has to if we are to see the Juubi, and we definitely will.

Kakashi dying with Obito would be poignant, but I doubt Kishi has the balls.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Bee will die.
> 
> 
> 
> one can hope



Bee should have died like ten times now.

I'm beginning to wonder if his plot shield is stronger than Naruto's.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

Superstars said:


> Hmmm, the flashback should focus on Obito and his past relationship with Madara for the moment. That's obviously where we left off [Wishful thinking I know].



Think it'll last for 17 pages, though?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Bee should have died like ten times now.
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if his plot shield is stronger than Naruto's.



Thing is, it's the same with Tsunade, but I'm fairly certain her time is up now.


----------



## Superstars (Sep 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Think it'll last for 17 pages, though?



You know, That would be nice for me. Because I'm more interested in getting back to the present. But who knows how deep Kishi wants to flesh out Obito's motives.


----------



## NW (Sep 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol, what are you really expecting to see here?


Alot. 



Dark Uchiha said:


> some flashbacks of madara and obito in which kishi will try desperately to make sense of all the contradictory statements in which the hole gets deeper


Looks like you consider yourself to be above the author.



mayumi said:


> everyone, just remember "because of rin"
> having least amount of expectation would be best.


Ya know, ya really shouldn't be on this forum because your reading comprehension is horrible. 

(Then again, that applies to alot of people on this forum.)



♠Ace♠ said:


> Bee will die.
> 
> 
> 
> one can hope


No. 

I'm gonna miss his raps.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

Superstars said:


> You know, That would be nice for me. Because I'm more interested in getting back to the present. But who knows how deep Kishi wants to flesh out Obito's motives.



No, I mean, 17 pages for Obito and Madara.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Superstars said:


> You know, That would be nice for me. Because I'm more interested in getting back to the present. But who knows how deep Kishi wants to flesh out Obito's motives.



Since Tobi has been such an integral part of the manga at the very least we should get a three chapter flashback.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 18, 2012)

Flashback about Tobi meeting Madara is definitely likely.. I think Tsunade will die the chapter after tomorrow's chapter


----------



## daschysta (Sep 18, 2012)

Tsunade is going to be the war arc's "big" death. She'll set the groundwork of peace for a generation by giving up her life to save theirs. She'll name Naruto her successor, but Naruto will turn it down because he hasn't saved Sasuke yet, and Kakashi will be Hokage, with the promise of Naruto being the heir apparent (he'll probably give him the seat in the least chapter or so, after Sasuke is redeemed). Kakashi isn't dying.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> Flashback about Tobi meeting Madara is definitely likely.. I think Tsunade will die the chapter after tomorrow's chapter



With a Tsunade flashback to follow.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 18, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> if he was his reincarnation, he couldn't have been revived with Edo Tensei.
> 
> Good observation. ;quite



this is a giant post, but bear with me.

look, it depends on what Kishi is going for really.

The idea of Sasuke = Madara's reincarnation is quite amusing for me.

Have you watched Inuyasha? In Inuyasha, even though Kagome is Kikyou's reincarnation, kikyou was still revived as a mud doll, and Kagome was used for it.

Now think of this scenario, we know that Madara was extremelly old at the time that he found Obito. We know that Sasuke was born a little before Obito attacked Konoha.

We know that _somehow_, Kabuto was able to edo tensei Madara. We know that, for some reason, the birds kept pointing that Sasuke was in the hide out where they found the scroll.

We know that, the plan seemed to be about reviving Madara, but for some reason, Obito was focused on winning Sasuke over. Remember his "and more importantly, i have won Sasuke over" to Zetsu? He put Sasuke over akatsuki to Zetsu, for some reason that we dont know.

If Obito had a plan with Madara, and Zetsu is aware, there must be a reason why Obito was mentioning Sasuke like that to Zetsu.

Other thing, remember how Nagato questioned Obito about Sasuke? It was right when Obito introduced himself as Madara, right after he answered about Sasuke and ordered Nagato to get the Kyuubi, he completed with "and then, *everything will be the way it should*".

Something must explain Obito's actions towards Sasuke, and this could be the missing piece in Madara's plans.

We question ourselves how Madara planned to get rinne tensei'd by Nagato, and why Obito went throught all this trouble. But when you look at it, something is lacking, how could Madara expect Nagato to revive him one day? What about the body? How exacly does rinne tensei work? Sasuke could be the missing link in this situation.

*Maybe Madara died on purpose and reincarnated right after as Sasuke... maybe he actually was capable of something like that, reborn with a young body. For someone like Madara, its not farfetched, after all, the rinnegan is the Samsara eye, Samsara is the cycle of reincarnation or rebirth.* Really and this would explain an infinite amount of things, like for example:

- why Obito had the task of attacking Konoha with the Kyuubi, when he had the chance, the objective would have really been incriminate the Uchihas. We have yet to know why they were missing during the kyuubi attack too.

- the reasoning behind the massacre, from Obito's point of view. Now that we know that Tobi is Obito, we are questioning ourselves why on earth would he want revenge against the Uchihas, the answer would be: he didnt, he was just moving on with Madara's plan. The objective would have been kill everybody and only leave Sasuke and Itachi alive, as they would mirror Madara and Izuna as the first EMS source since them. This could shred some new light into the whole Obito - Itachi - Madara situation, and explain Itachi's very words and actions towards Sasuke during the massacre, something that even after all this time still doesnt make sense.

- It could explain why Obito questioned how much Orochimaru knew, when Kabuto asked for Sasuke. Obito also was extremelly surprised at how Kabuto managed to edo tensei Madara, why? Madara was dead, right? Why couldnt Madara be edo tensei'd? What was special about Madara that the notion of him getting edo tensei'd one day didnt pass throught Obito's mind? At first we thought that Tobi was Madara, but now that he is Obito, we need to look at all reactions, everything under a new light. Obito must have had a reason to not expect it. Maybe because Madara's soul was supposed to be somewhere else?

- we would question how the edo Madara was created. We know that secret hide out had Sasuke's chakra somewhere, it could mean that Orochimaru and Kabuto had access to Sasuke's stuff, and maybe that was the path to manage to get to Madara.

- the frog told Naruto that he would fight a young lad with powerful eyes, and now he is about to fight Madara. We all thought that it was talking about Sasuke, but what if someway, it refered to them as the same person?

- Obito, even on the verge of completing the eye of the moon plan, still intended to use Sasuke. What is the use of keeping Sasuke when you are about to put the world under infinite tsukuyomi? Kishi needs to give us an explanation, and how some reason, Madara seemed to expect a right time to be revived by rinne tensei. Why right time?

After all, should we really expect that they would pull Madara's dead old body out and have Nagato revive him? If this was the case, why wait so long so? Why wait Itachi die? Why wait so much to capture all bijuus, when they could have done it before? Why wait so much to revive Juubi?

Why does it all conviniently coincide with Obito winning Sasuke over, why Obito considered this more important than getting the bijuus?

Have you considered that, maybe when Obito turned to Zetsu and talked about starting the Eye of the Moon plan, and made Zetsu tell the kages where Sasuke was to corner him and make him spam his MS, it was not really about declaring war on the kages, but actually making Sasuke enter true darkness and force him to get the EMS?

Everything, every step, from the Kyuubi attack/Uchiha massacre until the kage summit/Danzou fight, seem to have put Sasuke exacly in the perfect situation to make him become Madara 2.0, Obito seemed too pleased with the moment that Sasuke finally stabbed Karin and entered true darkness...was it all just coincidence? Or was it because Sasuke finally reached the bottom and was at the place that Obito needed him to be?

tl;dr

maybe the majority here is out of the loop with the whole situation, people are not looking at the bigger picture and leaving the fact that Obito was pretty dedicated to winning Sasuke over out. Hell, the VotE fight between Naruto and Sasuke was watched by Zetsu in part 1, what if there was something to it?

If Sasuke = Madara's reincarnation, or Madara and Sasuke = reincarnation of something/someone else, i wont be surprised, i wont be surprised _at all_.

I must make a thread about this later .


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2012)

this is kishi
dont think too far into it


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeanne we don't need to look at the big picture when we have you and your theories around.


----------



## Summers (Sep 18, 2012)

I would have LOLed so hard if something like this happened.

Tsunade-"Katsuyu, make sure their are all dead and fix me"
Slug-"Why Tsunade-sama?!"
Katsuyu-"Its time for a power grab! I will be the new leader of the Shinobi world"
Tsunade-"Punks should have learnt Healing Jutsu"

30 years later old Iruka-"And that my kids, is why a medic and woman really rule the world"


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Summers said:


> I would have LOLed so hard if something like this happened.
> 
> Tsunade-"Katsuyu, make sure their are all dead and fix me"
> Slug-"Why Tsunade-sama?!"
> ...



Danzo would love to be Tsunade's situation. 

The more I think about it the more I see us getting a glimpse of the Madara vs Shodai fight in this flashback.


----------



## Summers (Sep 18, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Kishi said the manga will last like 2 years or something.
> More than a year of that is gonna be flashbacks.
> 
> Unless of course, Madara's history with Shodai is shown in a flashback while he's telling Obito about himself. And if we don't get a Rikudou flashback



A flashback in and during the flashback.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 18, 2012)

thatll probably be the saving grace of this chapter if we get the full shodai vs madara fight


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> thatll probably be the saving grace of this chapter if we get the full shodai vs madara fight



You want Madara's flashbacks to just be shoved into someone else's again? And have the entire fight be in one chapter?

I'd rather wait until he gets his own fight, thanks.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> You want Madara's flashbacks to just be shoved into someone else's again? And have the entire fight be in one chapter?
> 
> I'd rather wait until he gets his own fight, thanks.



I second this, a thousand times.


----------



## Summers (Sep 18, 2012)

heylove said:


> Danzo would love to be Tsunade's situation.
> 
> The more I think about it the more I see us getting a glimpse of the Madara vs Shodai fight in this flashback.



Oh man would Danzo be horrible in this War. 

Danzo-"OK, you guys charge him, then I will break his susanoo open, I got your 6"
Kages-"Danzo, we got em, do it now! _looks around_, Danzo?"
Danzo-"Ah-LOOOOOOOL!"
Kages-"Damn it Danzoooo"
Madara-"Boom Goes the dynamite trash!" _Kages die_

"Sacrifices that have helped me bring peace"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> I second this, a thousand times.



Madara already got ripped off twice with his flashbacks. Itachi told his story, then Obito told it.

Founding Era needs a full, unadulterated 10+-chapter flashback. It can't just be an appendix to someone else's angst again.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara already got ripped off twice with his flashbacks. Itachi told his story, then Obito told it.
> 
> Founding Era needs a full, unadulterated 10+-chapter flashback. It can't just be an appendix to someone else's angst again.



Madara's flashback will be spent on Rikudou's flashback. 

After the VOTE fight, of course.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara's flashback will be spent on Rikudou's flashback.
> 
> After the VOTE fight, of course.



Oh God. 

Yea that needs to preface the Founding flashbacks.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh God.
> 
> Yea that needs to preface the Founding flashbacks.



Speaking of Rikudou, when it comes time to finally learn of his history, I wonder how it will be presented? Madara informing Sasuke of the Uchiha Clan's true history and doujutsu's purpose or Kurama passing tales to Naruto of days long past.


----------



## Default (Sep 18, 2012)

Summers said:


> A flashback in and during the flashback.



Flashbackception.



PikaCheeka said:


> Madara already got ripped off twice with his flashbacks. Itachi told his story, then Obito told it.
> 
> Founding Era needs a full, unadulterated 10+-chapter flashback. It can't just be an appendix to someone else's angst again.



ShodaiVsMadara deserves at least 20+chapter flashback


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Speaking of Rikudou, when it comes the time to finally learn of his history, I wonder how it will be presented? Madara informing Sasuke of the Uchiha Clan's true history and doujutsu purpose or Kurama passing tales to Naruto of days long past.



I hope it's the former. I don't want any crying beasties in it. Madara's snarky insults > crying beasties.

But yea Madara's flashbacks need to be saved for Sasuke.  Madara is really the only one who can fuel his rage enough for him to ever be a real villain.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope it's the former. I don't want any crying beasties in it. Madara's snarky insults > crying beasties.
> 
> But yea Madara's flashbacks need to be saved for Sasuke.  Madara is really the only one who can fuel his rage enough for him to ever be a real villain.



I believe Obito was doing a fine job of it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> I believe Obito was doing a fine job of it.



Obito's not surviving this fight though.  And now that Sasuke knows he isn't Madara he's just going to raise his eyebrows at him and assume everything was a lie.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 18, 2012)

obito was slackin. sasuke wasnt even following orders


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito's not surviving this fight though.  And now that Sasuke knows he isn't Madara he's just going to raise his eyebrows at him and assume everything was a lie.



Obito will switch sides after Naruto TnJs him. 

This entire Flashback is just going to show how susceptible he will be to TnJ.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 18, 2012)

heylove said:


> Obito will switch sides after Naruto TnJs him.
> 
> This entire Flashback is just going to show how susceptible he will be to TnJ.


Even if he switches sides...he's an international criminal who declared war on the entire Ninja world, and summoned a demonic abomination that has the power to end all of creation. I don't exactly expect him to just be able to walk away from that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

Obito's dying this fight. He's probably going to be TnJed first though.

Use his magical Rinnegan and somehow revive Samui and her bro, the only two named "deaths" he managed.


----------



## Summers (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a lot to take in, but I am really liking it. You should indeed make a proper thread about this, clean it up.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Sep 18, 2012)

But in the end, 

Rasengan will still solo.

rasengan solos everyone and it always will.

rasengan > villians


----------



## Summers (Sep 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito's dying this fight. He's probably going to be TnJed first though.
> 
> Use his magical Rinnegan and somehow revive Samui and her bro, the only two named "deaths" he managed.



He has too, because Emotion has to be squeezed out of major death. If he does not get TNJ he will die like this "How can this happen, not again! NOOOOOOO! arrgught" Basically he would die like a sailor moon villain.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2012)

For Naruto to TnJ Obito he has to get through Madara first.

Frankly I don't see that happening.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> For Naruto to TnJ Obito he has to get through Madara first.
> 
> Frankly I don't see that happening.



He's more likely to be TnJed by Kakashi, actually, considering the connections.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's more likely to be TnJed by Kakashi, actually, considering the connections.



I don't see "the man whose words are worth nothing" being able to TnJ him.


----------



## omixeo (Sep 18, 2012)

Tobi claimed in [1] that he wanted to sync Sasuke to Gedo Mazou.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't see "the man whose words are worth nothing" being able to TnJ him.



Eh, we'll have to wait and see.  Personally, I think that Kakashi has the best chance of getting through to Obito since he has a connection to him.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2012)

602: Madara's Story

Madara: I balled so hard muthafuckas tryin to find me
Obito: Dat shit cray


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 18, 2012)

Dat RickMartin said:


> But in the end,
> 
> Rasengan will still solo.
> 
> ...



Dat Rasengan 

I wonder what variant will be used to own Madara


----------



## Midomaru (Sep 18, 2012)

I hope some big relevant things will be mentioned. That is all.

Also it's time for spoilers.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Midomaru said:


> I hope some big relevant things will be mentioned. That is all.
> 
> Also it's time for spoilers.



We'll be lucky if we get one big reveal. :/

I'm expecting to perhaps hear about how Madara gained Shodai's DNA and even that isn't too important.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't see "the man whose words are worth nothing" being able to TnJ him.



Obito's rapidly approaching hysteria though. He's vulnerable.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 18, 2012)

one thing i hope the flashback shows is why did madara choose obito there was a lot of healthy 2 eye uchihas who had not lost half of one aside at that time the massacre had not occurred.


----------



## omixeo (Sep 18, 2012)

Obito may even be planning to help sasuke get the rinnegan somehow. If he is using sasuke as his backup plan for nagato dying, then he would likely need the rinnegan to sync him to gedo mazo.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito's rapidly approaching hysteria though. He's vulnerable.



What makes you say that? 

He's almost eerily calm at the moment.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2012)

Fucking Obito.
Just don't get TNJD and I'll tolerate your shittiness.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

Gabe said:


> one thing i hope the flashback shows is why did madara choose obito there was a lot of healthy 2 eye uchihas who had not lost half of one aside at that time the massacre had not occurred.



Might not have been strong enough to kill a healthy one by then, and he was also probably concerned about others finding out he was alive. I doubt Uchiha just randomly vanished on a regular basis.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 18, 2012)

obito was perfect. easily to manipulate (kid) and he was assumed dead by konoha


----------



## LeChubert (Sep 18, 2012)

Even though Obito dies...if! Madara is too OP, he could probably solo all the tailed beasts... XD


----------



## navy (Sep 18, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Dat Rasengan
> 
> I wonder what variant will be used to own Madara



The regular one.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 18, 2012)

Madara's screwed


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

omixeo said:


> Tobi claimed in [1] that he wanted to sync Sasuke to Gedo Mazou.



A reminder that Sasuke will definitely obtain datRinnegan.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 18, 2012)

Kishi would never let Sasuke look emaciated like Nagato


----------



## AlphaReaver (Sep 18, 2012)

I predict we get confirmation of 2 different Masked Men. Obito as SHMM & Madara as LHMM


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

^ For once I agree with you.



Gilgamesh said:


> Kishi would never let Sasuke look emaciated like Nagato



If it develops naturally that may not be the case.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Kishi would never let Sasuke look emaciated like Nagato



And he probably won't be. But a pawn is needed to synchronize with the Gedo Mazou.


----------



## Nic (Sep 18, 2012)

kakashi won't tnj Obito, Naruto will. There's a reason why Obito is the Naruto gone evil.  Obito will relate to the same dreams that Naruto has.


----------



## αce (Sep 18, 2012)

fucking nic
take your vagina and get out of here


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

Nic said:


> kakashi won't tnj Obito, Naruto will. There's a reason why Obito is the Naruto gone evil.  Obito will relate to the same dreams that Naruto has.



Kakashi might TnJ Obito using Naruto as a vehicle, so to speak, a sort of "Look at him, he reminds me so much of...you" and so on.

Unless Madara ditches the fight, Naruto isn't going to have ten minutes to stop and have a chat with Obito. If, and it's a VERY VERY big if, Madara is defeated here, it's not going to be before Obito is.

Or Naruto could be dumb and have KB fight Madara while he helps against Obito, which would leave KB open to be killed off. I can see that, too.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2012)

Or the villains could sweep.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Or the villains could sweep.



I hope they kill all four good guys here.

Well no, KB is cool.

I hope Madara and Obito TnJ KB to the dark side just for the lulz. Then they can give him to Orochimaru as his partner and Orochimaru would go even more insane.


----------



## Nic (Sep 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kakashi might TnJ Obito using Naruto as a vehicle, so to speak, a sort of "Look at him, he reminds me so much of...you" and so on.
> 
> Unless Madara ditches the fight, Naruto isn't going to have ten minutes to stop and have a chat with Obito. If, and it's a VERY VERY big if, Madara is defeated here, it's not going to be before Obito is.
> 
> Or Naruto could be dumb and have KB fight Madara while he helps against Obito, which would leave KB open to be killed off. I can see that, too.



the same Madara who loves to show off a couple moves and then chat?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 18, 2012)

perfect susanoo vs kyuubi shroud. MAKE IT HAPPEN!...plz?......no?....fine i'll just use my imagination with the video games...


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2012)

Nic said:


> the same Madara who loves to show off a couple moves and then chat?



Madara stated that there was still some time left. I think he needs to capture and seal(?) the remaining Bijuu before Gedo Mazou completes its transformation.

No time for chit-chat.


----------



## daschysta (Sep 18, 2012)

Nic said:


> kakashi won't tnj Obito, Naruto will. There's a reason why Obito is the Naruto gone evil.  Obito will relate to the same dreams that Naruto has.



He really isn't. Gaara was. Obito's flashback was far more about loving rin than it was being about Naruto. Naruto would have became evil because noone ever acknowledged him and he was hated by villagers, Obito seemed to be relatively well liked, if not particularly talented, and became evil because he was corrupted by Madara and because Rin died. They really don't resemble eachother at all other than at one point wanting to be hokage someday, like every other little kid in the village.


----------



## Gwamu (Sep 18, 2012)

> （602）単に要約
> 冒頭の回想トビとマダラ
> いくつかのページとの対話は、透過的に不在。。。
> エンド章マダラもトビが一緒に立っている上にマスクを着用



probably legit?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

Nic said:


> the same Madara who loves to show off a couple moves and then chat?



It's not even Madara so much here as it is Naruto.

He'd have to be REALLY stupid to leave the fight to KB, even if Madara stops to file his nails and talk about his mancrush.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2012)

Gwamu said:


> probably legit?



Doubt it. Sounds too vague.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Sep 18, 2012)

Gwamu said:


> probably legit?



Tobi puts on a fourth mask?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2012)

Naruto won't go for Obito, he's angry at Madara for what he did to the Kages, he will be entirely focused on taking him out.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

Gwamu said:


> probably legit?



Possibly but too vague to be anything yet. Those are all safe assumptions and could easily be guessed.


----------



## Gwamu (Sep 18, 2012)

hehe sorry just translated it with google translator to see if its sumthin 
thought maybe u guys do better translate since u read japanese so maybe more clear that translation


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 18, 2012)

Gwamu said:


> probably legit?


Nope it translates to perfectly in google translate.

Real spoilers are always unreadable in google translate.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Sep 18, 2012)

Still, doesn't say anything we didn't already knew :/


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 18, 2012)

"FLASHBACK INCOMING! EN ROUTE! EVERYTHING'S A GO!"


----------



## Nic (Sep 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara stated that there was still some time left. I think he needs to capture and seal(?) the remaining Bijuu before Gedo Mazou completes its transformation.
> 
> No time for chit-chat.



chit-chat is guaranteed, this is kishi.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 18, 2012)

Nic said:


> chit-chat is guaranteed, this is kishi.


Yes, but I doubt Naruto is going to be the one doing it. 


Hell, Naruto was the one who insisted that they wait till later to talk about it. Naruto doesn't give two fucks about Obito's past right now.



> Kakashi Sensei!! I dunno what happened between that guy and you... but it's not time to get depressed now!!
> 
> I'll listen to the story later. Now it's more important to stop him from carrying on his plan!!



I think this is Kakashi turf.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 18, 2012)

LOL at that fake spoiler, way to tell us shit we already know.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 18, 2012)

Time to see if Kakashi's TNJ is stronger than Naruto's


----------



## navy (Sep 18, 2012)

datのクローンを返すとソロのマダラ。
ガイは若者とトビを破る。
本章では、終了します。


----------



## Yagami Light (Sep 18, 2012)

Turrin said:


> LOL at that fake spoiler, way to tell us shit we already know.



Is it even worth asking what it said?


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 18, 2012)

omixeo said:


> Tobi claimed in [1] that he wanted to sync Sasuke to Gedo Mazou.


and he also made it clear that it wasnt what he would have wanted, basically hinting that he had another use to him.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 18, 2012)

navy said:


> datのクローンを返すとソロのマダラ。
> ガイは若者とトビを破る。
> 本章では、終了します。





> Returns a clone of Madara solo. Guy broke the youth and Tobi.* In this chapter, I quit.*





Kishi decides to just fucking quit because he's written himself into too deep of a hole.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

Haha new fake spoiler is the reader saying he quits.


----------



## Nic (Sep 18, 2012)

lol no Naruto will be the one to TNJ not kakashi.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 18, 2012)

"guy broke the youth"  i lol'd irl


----------



## Gabe (Sep 18, 2012)

we see madara using zetsu to out obito together again  or something similar to this Link removed


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 18, 2012)

navy said:


> datのクローンを返すとソロのマダラ。
> ガイは若者とトビを破る。
> 本章では、終了します。





Seems legit


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 18, 2012)

What happened to my spoiler that the rape train has no brakes?  Don't say it wasn't funny.

Anyway I predict much soloing by Madara. And we may see the rookies sometime on this side of the next century.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 18, 2012)

Spoiler floating around that says Tobi killed Madara for MS and it says Nagato killing Yahiko was set into play by Tobi and that rinnegan has an upgrade ability much like the sharingan does triggered by killing someone close to you.


----------



## Yuna (Sep 18, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> Spoiler floating around that says Tobi killed Madara for MS and it says Nagato killing Yahiko was set into play by Tobi and that RS has an upgrade ability much like the sharingan does.


Seems legit.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 18, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> Spoiler floating around that says Tobi killed Madara for MS and it says Nagato killing Yahiko was set into play by Tobi and that rinnegan has an upgrade ability much like the sharingan does triggered by killing someone close to you.



Seems legit
But pics or it didn't happen


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 18, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> Spoiler floating around that says Tobi killed Madara for MS and it says Nagato killing Yahiko was set into play by Tobi and that rinnegan has an upgrade ability much like the sharingan does triggered by killing someone close to you.



So Tobi went from being Rin-obsessed to being Madara-obsessed to being Rin-obsessed again, huh.

And I doubt anything from the RS directly would be so cruel.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 18, 2012)

If the rinnegan ends up having a traumatic experience upgrade then that settles it for me. The Rinnegan comes from the Juubi.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh fuck, is it bad if I just realized Nagato would have qualified for MS after killing Yahiko?


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm under the assumption that all doujutsu originate from the Juubi and Rikudou Sennin

Except the Byakugan because Kishi doesn't care about it anymore


----------



## Sαge (Sep 18, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Seems legit.



But it was posted by forkandspoon. That shit is about as legit as Trump's hair.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 19, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Oh fuck, is it bad if I just realized Nagato would have qualified for MS after killing Yahiko?



Yet another reason why Nagato = Uchiha is laughable.


----------



## Klue (Sep 19, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Oh fuck, is it bad if I just realized Nagato would have qualified for MS after killing Yahiko?



He did, but that ocular power is beneath him.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Sep 19, 2012)

"Picture a dark cell, Kakashi, no bigger than a few square meters. Picture being kept in that cell for days, weeks, months, with no light and almost no connection to the outside world. You are separated from everything and everyone you have ever loved. Your only contact is your ancestor, who comes solely to torment you. 

Imagine being tortured. Imagine your enemy mocking you incessantly, reminding you how you are completely in his power. The bitter realization when you discover how you came to be here, that the men and women you had considered your family for years  had left you for dead for political reasons and consigned you to this hell. And imagine being helpless to do anything about it, because you are chained, and everything has been taken from you."



"Now imagine that someone comes to you, someone you have long considered your enemy, but who offers you a chance at freedom. Would you take it? This person shows you how to find the hope and strength you believed you had lost. He teaches you how to break free of the all the bonds that have been placed on you. You become more powerful than ever before, strong enough to destroy your oppressive village of Konoha and restore justice to the system you had believed lost. You now have an opportunity to correct your mistake and take revenge on those who have lied to you and used you your entire life.

 You cannot understand. No one could understand, unless they had endured such agony. But I did, Kakashi. I have passed through the fire and it has changed me, giving me the power beyond what I ever thought possible, and the resolve to use it! Mugen Tsukuyomi will be the means to that end"


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 19, 2012)

Klue said:


> He did, but that ocular power is beneath him.


if nagato managed to get MS, he could have used susanoo to walk


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 19, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Except the Byakugan because Kishi doesn't care about it anymore


It probably came from RS' daughter. Just saiyan that the guy musn't only have had two boys, because that wouldn't add up.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 19, 2012)

Where is Evil?  

I predict the chapter basically being wasted on dialogue. No action will actually happening. I just have this horrid feeling...


----------



## Klue (Sep 19, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> if nagato managed to get MS, he could have used susanoo to walk



Didn't need it. 

He had that mecha-chair modeled after King Bowser's Koopa Copter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 19, 2012)

Klue said:


> Didn't need it.
> 
> He had that mecha-chair modeled after King Bowser's Koopa Copter.


.......


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 19, 2012)

Sαge said:


> But it was posted by forkandspoon. That shit is about as legit as Trump's hair.



Hey!

Let's not bring my poor reputation into this....


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 19, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> It probably came from RS' daughter. Just saiyan that the guy musn't only have had two boys, because that wouldn't add up.



Give the doujutsu that Kishi doesn't care about, to the sex that Kishi doesn't care about writing well? Wouldn't surprise me if he pulled that kind of BS


----------



## ch1p (Sep 19, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> Spoiler floating around that says Tobi killed Madara for MS



And Madara's chill with it? Lol. Unless Madara told him, come at me bro, I'm old anyway, I ain't accepting this. 



> Nagato killing Yahiko was set into play by Tobi



I can buy this.



> that rinnegan has an upgrade ability much like the sharingan does triggered by killing someone close to you.



I feel like this should be expected at this point. The Rinnegan came out first when his parents were killed, then when Yahiko got killed. There's the intermission attack on Konan and Yahiko, though but maybe he had no upgrade then.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 19, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> And Madara's chill with it? Lol. Unless Madara told him, come at me bro, I'm old anyway, I ain't accepting this.
> 
> I can buy this.
> 
> I feel like this should be expected at this point. The Rinnegan came out first when his parents were killed, then when Yahiko got killed. There's the intermission attack on Konan and Yahiko, though but maybe he had no upgrade then.



It's fake. 

Even if Tobi did kill Madara, it would have to be on Madara's approval.  Otherwise I don't think he would be assuming his murderer would bring him back to life like that.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 19, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Give the doujutsu that Kishi doesn't care about, to the sex that Kishi doesn't care about writing well? Wouldn't surprise me if he pulled that kind of BS



I'm pretty sure we've never even seen a female Uchiha with the Sharingan.  EVER.  Not even in flashbacks as far as I can recall.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 19, 2012)

tobi killing madara and rinnegan having an upgrade. bullshit spoilers


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 19, 2012)

Octavian said:


> tobi killing madara and rinnegan having an upgrade. bullshit spoilers



this is kishi, there's never an ending to the upgrading of the magic eyeballz


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 19, 2012)

Nimander said:


> I'm pretty sure we've never even seen a female Uchiha with the Sharingan.  EVER.  Not even in flashbacks as far as I can recall.



I wouldn't be surprised if women don't develop the sharingan or some bullshit like that.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 19, 2012)

this never was a war, war is a battle of ideology not good vs evil


----------



## ch1p (Sep 19, 2012)

Wasn't there an Uchiha woman who was specialised in Genjutsu? Her name meant Peach, I forget the name in japanese. Or was this anime filler / fandom?



PikaCheeka said:


> It's fake.
> 
> Even if Tobi did kill Madara, it would have to be on Madara's approval.  Otherwise I don't think he would be assuming his murderer would bring him back to life like that.



Exacly. Still, I'm fond of the idea Madara told Obito to kill him to gain MS. That's so boss.


----------



## Pattabayo (Sep 19, 2012)

Nimander said:


> I'm pretty sure we've never even seen a female Uchiha with the Sharingan.  EVER.  Not even in flashbacks as far as I can recall.



[1]

Top panel at the bottom maybe (?)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 19, 2012)

^ No confirmation that it's a female. Some people think it is, but I think the general consensus is that it isn't, and females don't get Sharingan.



Ch1p said:


> Exacly. Still, I'm fond of the idea Madara told Obito to kill him to gain MS. That's so boss.



It would have been hilarious.

"BOY, I am the most important person to you! Kill me! ...fucker."

And Obito's just ""

I wonder how much affection Obito ever gained for him.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 19, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Wasn't there an Uchiha woman who was specialised in Genjutsu? Her name meant Peach, I forget the name in japanese. Or was this anime filler / fandom?



You're thinking of Toka from the Senju clan.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 19, 2012)

Mikoto was a Jounin


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 19, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Mikoto was a Jounin



so we are told, not shown.


----------



## Klue (Sep 19, 2012)

Pattabayo said:


> Top panel at the bottom maybe (?)[/QUOTE]
> 
> How do you know 'that' isn't a Haku level trap? :maybe


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 19, 2012)

madara says he'll resurrect hashirama wtf?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 19, 2012)

^ Wut.  He did say he WANTED to a while ago.



TasteTheDifference said:


> Mikoto was a Jounin



What does that have to do with her having a Sharingan? Nothing.


----------



## Klue (Sep 19, 2012)

Octavian said:


> tobi killing madara and rinnegan having an upgrade. bullshit spoilers



Oh, it receive an upgrade, unless the ocular evolution is as follows:

Sharingan, Mangekyou Sharingan, Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan, Rinnegan, Some Other Sharingan.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 19, 2012)

spoilers thread is unlocked. now we play the waiting game...


----------



## Nimander (Sep 19, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ Wut.  He did say he WANTED to a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with her having a Sharingan? Nothing.



And people thought that what Naruto had with Sasuke was an obsession?  Holy shit....


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 19, 2012)

sharingan, mangekyou sharingan, eternal mangekyou sharingan, rinnegan, octagan


----------



## Klue (Sep 19, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> madara says he'll resurrect hashirama wtf?



Stop leading us to shit, T-Bag, with your fake spoilers.


----------



## auem (Sep 19, 2012)

OP got spoilers...but this guy doesn't post naruto spoiler...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 19, 2012)

Nimander said:


> And people thought that what Naruto had with Sasuke was an obsession?  Holy shit....



The difference is in how Kishi portrays it. 

Kishi wants us to think that Naruto's obsession is one of healthy friendship. And therefore idiotic and, to some, offensive.

As for Madara's obsession with Hashirama, he makes it very clear that it's sadistic, fanatical, perverse, probably sexual, and really, really creepy. And therefore hilarious. Poor Mads.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 19, 2012)

the old guy with sharingan that we saw last panel was zetsu


----------



## Klue (Sep 19, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The difference is in how Kishi portrays it.
> 
> Kishi wants us to think that Naruto's obsession is one of healthy friendship. And therefore idiotic and, to some, offensive.
> 
> As for Madara's obsession with Hashirama, he makes it very clear that it's sadistic, fanatical, perverse, probably sexual, and really, really creepy. And therefore hilarious. Poor Mads.



Madara's "obsession" with Hashirama isn't sexual.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 19, 2012)

Zetsu what? How does that work?



Klue said:


> Madara's "obsession" with Hashirama isn't sexual.



Just like your obsession with me isn't.


----------



## Rose (Sep 19, 2012)

Flashback is going to involve a Hyuuga.


----------



## Soca (Sep 19, 2012)

auem said:


> OP got spoilers...but this guy doesn't post naruto spoiler...



no the spoilers in op aren't confirmed


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 19, 2012)

madara died, zetsu made a perfect clone of madara, being "the land" he found obito, saved him, took him under his wing and taught him how to use sharingan. then after obito got trained, zetsu told him about the lie and how madara is dead and his sole purpose for zetsu saving obito is to ressurect madara and continue the moon's eye plan since zetsu cannot hold on to the form of madara for too long


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 19, 2012)

We've never seen a female Uchiha fight, there's been no opportunity for one to display their capacity for it one way or the other, but there's nothing to indicate that they couldn't, the only stipulation given in the manga for its acquisition was being an especially talented Uchiha, the fact the Kishimoto only shows off talented Kunoichi patchily and their entire clan was exterminated prior to the beginning of the series seem like much better explanations.  Why would female Hyuuga be able to use their (related) Kekkei genkai and not Uchiha, the same with the Mizukage

Being a jounin pretty much makes have the sharingan a gimme, unless she wasn't actually an Uchiha by blood


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Sep 19, 2012)

Pattabayo said:


> Top panel at the bottom maybe (?)[/QUOTE]
> 
> That's clearly male.  Has no boobies.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

Rose said:


> Flashback is going to involve a Hyuuga.



Eh, that's rather unlikely.  Hyuugas haven't had much plot relevance so far and I don't expect that to change.


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2012)

Rose said:


> Flashback is going to involve a Hyuuga.



Kishi isn't that smart


----------



## Shiny (Sep 19, 2012)

in other words,neji will be relevant again?


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 19, 2012)

lol neji


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 19, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> We've never seen a female Uchiha fight, there's been no opportunity for one to display their capacity for it one way or the other, but there's nothing to indicate that they couldn't, the only stipulation given in the manga for its acquisition was being an especially talented Uchiha, the fact the Kishimoto only shows off talented Kunoichi patchily and their entire clan was exterminated prior to the beginning of the series seem like much better explanations.  Why would female Hyuuga be able to use their (related) Kekkei genkai and not Uchiha, the same with the Mizukage
> 
> Being a jounin pretty much makes have the sharingan a gimme, unless she wasn't actually an Uchiha by blood



You're essentially saying that Uchiha simply aren't good enough to be jounin without the Sharingan.

It's possible that girls can have it but isn't it odd that after 600 chapters we haven't seen anything to prove it? How difficult would it have been for Kishi to have one of the police officers have been a woman or something?

And  at trying to compare the Hyuuga to the Uchiha. We all know Kishi forgot he even said that.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 19, 2012)

no, hanabi


----------



## Klue (Sep 19, 2012)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> That's clearly male.  Has no boobies.



I think he is talking about the one with tattoos on both cheeks.


----------



## sagroth (Sep 19, 2012)

As I have mentioned in the past, I'm very sure Zetsu has a big part in Tobi's evolution. I think this will be the chapter that confirms it.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Sep 19, 2012)

there's a post from kaze1028 on baidu



> 全话都是老头跟 BOSS 的战斗和废话
> 
> BOSS: 圣域札賛（灭却师攻防一体的极大防御）
> 
> 老头: 残火太刀 南 "火火十万亿死大葬阵"（周围一堆从地底冒出的黑色骷髅）


----------



## auem (Sep 19, 2012)

kaze 1028 is a authentic guy...what does he says...??!..i am excited...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 19, 2012)

Those make NO sense whatsoever.



> Fighting and nonsense of the whole words are old man with BOSS
> 
> BOSS: one of the great defenses of the sanctuary Sapporo Zambia (off but division offensive and defensive)
> 
> Old man: the overhaul too knife Southern "fire fire ten trillion died large buried array" (around a bunch of smoke from the underground black skull)


----------



## Hexa (Sep 19, 2012)

It's a Bleach spoiler.

EDIT:


Ichiurto said:


> Sounds like a Bleach spoiler.





1nkorus said:


> It's Bleach spoiler.


----------



## Rose (Sep 19, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> no, hanabi


 **


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Sep 19, 2012)

oh sorry guys i quoted the bleach spoiler my bad


----------



## auem (Sep 19, 2012)

1nkorus said:


> It's Bleach spoiler.



yup!...


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 19, 2012)

If we get Flashbacks (And we will) I hope they aren't slow and tedious, but rather contain a lot of plot-information, background information and just overall are very meaty in the information aspect.

I have no hopes, though. Kishimoto loves to make his villains tragic figures where we can, and Obito is a treasure trove of tragedy.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 19, 2012)

Bleach spoiler?  Guess that's why it makes no sense.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> Eh, that's rather unlikely.  Hyuugas haven't had much plot relevance so far and I don't expect that to change.



Then you're in for a surprise over the course of the next 25 chapters


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Sep 19, 2012)

No spoilers yet??

Dat wishful thinking


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 19, 2012)

ten trillion WUT.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 19, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Bleach spoiler?  Guess that's why it makes no sense.


i was wondering if madara had killed everybody


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 19, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Then you're in for a surprise over the course of the next 25 chapters



Neji's entire character has already been severely trolled between the fate/destiny schtick and the fact that he didn't even get to fight his father, and Hinata is a girl in a Kishi manga.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> ten trillion WUT.


^   this

dat Yama G 



I want some Madara being a BOSS action


----------



## Brian (Sep 19, 2012)

Yamamoto killed everyone in Soul Society.........


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 19, 2012)

Kishi needs to have a Hyuuga wank 

 NO BLEACH SPOILERS HERE


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 19, 2012)

Brian said:


> Yamamoto killed everyone in Soul Society.........



This would be so glorious.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 19, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Neji's entire character has already been severely trolled between the fate/destiny schtick and the fact that he didn't even get to fight his father, and Hinata is a girl in a Kishi manga.



Hinata got a better treatment than Neji, she was shown fighting clones and beating them.

Neji was shown almost overpowered by clones...... twice, one of these times he was RUNNING AWAY from them.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 19, 2012)

sagroth said:


> As I have mentioned in the past, I'm very sure Zetsu has a big part in Tobi's evolution. I think this will be the chapter that confirms it.



Eh half his body is obviously Zetsu. He may be being mind-controlled through it in some way. Would be the easiest way for Kishi to fill in some of the holes and explain why Tobi was SO Madara-esque at times, seeing as Zetsu is more and more apparently a Madara/Hashirama chakra hybrid.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah... Hopefully, we'll get to see the origin of Zetsu in the coming few chapters...


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 19, 2012)

I want to see some meteors, dooo eeet Madara..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 19, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> Yeah... Hopefully, we'll get to see the origin of Zetsu in the coming few chapters...



Reasonably good chance that Zetsu is the one who knows everything (would also explain the ambiguity of plurality) so his origin may be saved for a later time.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 19, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> I want to see some meteors, dooo eeet Madara..



naruto would just blow it up with bijuu bomb.


----------



## auem (Sep 19, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Hinata got a better treatment than Neji, she was shown fighting clones and beating them.
> 
> Neji was shown almost overpowered by clones...... twice, one of these times he was RUNNING AWAY from them.



kishi will give him a  jutsu to hit madara/jyubi and so to other 'rookies' for consolation to the fans...


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 19, 2012)

Who cares if Naruto blows them up, just make dem meteors rain!


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Sep 19, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Reasonably good chance that Zetsu is the one who knows everything (would also explain the ambiguity of plurality) so his origin may be saved for a later time.



Well, those are like the only 2 interesting things at the moment 

Tobi is almost surely going to get TnJ'd, and I want to be looking away when that happens


----------



## Isamu (Sep 19, 2012)

Chapter is out!

[1]


----------



## rac585 (Sep 19, 2012)

i predict orochimaru this chapter


----------



## chauronity (Sep 19, 2012)

Chapter is out without any spoilers. What in the world?


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 19, 2012)

I recall Kishi mentioning in a recent interview that 'all our favourite characters' (paraphrased) would get their chance to shine, and that he'll be bringing back characters he never thought he would. 

Imma voting for Team Ebisu feats 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sagroth (Sep 19, 2012)

[1]


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 19, 2012)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL THIS CHAPTER IS FUCKING EPIC.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 19, 2012)

OK, this cleared something up...
Obito can go intangible with regular Sharingan 
[1]

Take care of your lower parts ? 
[1]

Is he talking about Nagato ?
[1]


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 19, 2012)

This was a silly chapter.


----------



## sagroth (Sep 19, 2012)

Kishi seems intent on padding this flashback out.

Ah well. I'm getting what I asked for, I guess.


----------



## ed17 (Sep 19, 2012)

Klue said:


> Oh, it receive an upgrade, unless the ocular evolution is as follows:
> 
> Sharingan, Mangekyou Sharingan, Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan, Rinnegan, *Some Other Sharingan*.



Bold : Mangekyou Sharingan which its techniques using no chakra at all:ho


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2012)

ed17 said:


> Bold : Mangekyou Sharingan which its techniques using no chakra at all:ho



Thanks for spoiling chapter 603 with your sig 



Haha, Madara is linked into Gedo Mazou almost matrix style


----------



## sagroth (Sep 19, 2012)

Some important stuff this chapter tells us:

-Rinnegan eyes are most likely Madara's eyes that he gave to Nagato before meeting Obito.
-Mazou seems to be where Zetsu comes from.
-Mazou is tied to Hashirama.
-Obito subconsciously used a weaker Kamui to avoid dying.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 19, 2012)

wings?



things are starting to make sense


----------



## Sagitta (Sep 19, 2012)

Very cool. So Hashirama must have planted something inside of Madara to make him all mokuton on the back. Thats cool.


----------



## Paranoid Android (Sep 19, 2012)

i like how this is playing out kinda. tobi is obito, but manipulated by Madara. Madara is still kinda final villain maybe.


----------



## just a fan (Sep 19, 2012)

lol at obito thinking madara wants him to take care of his "lower parts".

 so why doesn't obito cry at the sight of his own body? shouldnt he be more "shocked" about how he lost an arm and how the rest of his body is messed up?

oh well, overall good chapter.


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Sep 19, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> naruto:"wait a minute, i don't sense the rest of the alliance either. what's going on?! "
> 
> madara:"  well i guess they are... not doing so well eith- you know what i'll stop beating around the bushes... i killed there asses on my way. "



Oh the epicness if this happened. Cool Chapter, the road to redemption/Infinite Tskuiyomi begins.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 19, 2012)

Absolutely nothing happened in this chapter.

0/10


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 19, 2012)

just a fan said:


> so why doesn't obito cry at the sight of his own body? shouldnt he be more "shocked" about how he lost an arm and how the rest of his body is messed up?



he's ninja, no time to cried shit


----------



## wtfobito (Sep 19, 2012)

just a fan said:


> lol at obito thinking madara wants him to take care of his "lower parts".
> 
> so why doesn't obito cry at the sight of his own body? shouldnt he be more "shocked" about how he lost an arm and how the rest of his body is messed up?
> 
> oh well, overall good chapter.



I think he was more than satisfied to find out that he is alive, than to moan about his missing body parts. 
Also, after a while he was assured by the fact that he was fixed by the who-so-ever old man.


----------



## x5exotic (Sep 19, 2012)

Damn great chapter...After 2 shitty chapters we get 2 awesome oness...

9/10

Loved Obito's reaction to Madara's scythe XD


----------



## Penance (Sep 19, 2012)

Obito pleading to death god...


----------



## SmokeBlader (Sep 19, 2012)

I thought Madara would kill Rin. Though, in his old state, he can barely kill a fly.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 19, 2012)

Madara >> Obito's body


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 19, 2012)

falconzx said:


> Madara >> Obito's body


Yeah, that isn't hard to do when considering Obito's condition.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 19, 2012)

Jus read it. Obito > your fav. character.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 19, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Yeah, that isn't hard to do when considering Obito's condition.


----------



## Selva (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm kinda lost here  so, this is what I got from the chapter:

- Madara fought Hashirama and obtained some of his powers.
- Madara awakened the Rinnegan and still lost to Hashirama.
- Madara faked his death.
- Madara gave his eyes to someone (probably Nagato).
- Madara transplanted a spare eye.
- Madara saved Obito and started mindfucking him.

Did I miss something or get something completely wrong?


----------



## Monky Business (Sep 19, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Absolutely nothing happened in this chapter.
> 
> 0/10



Kidding?

Madara likes young men.

Madara likes BJ.

Madara uses a scythe as a walking stick.

The last page looks like Obito is getting butthurt.

Kishi makes Tobito fans hated.

This chapter is golden.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 19, 2012)

Madara looks like Father from FMA...


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 19, 2012)

^
yeah,glad that I'm not the only one who noticed this...maybe Madara will have a similar end...mmm...


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Sep 19, 2012)

Ummm...I thought this chapter was okay. I like how Obito is funny when even though he's busted up pretty good.


----------



## Annabella (Sep 19, 2012)

I liked Obito in this chapter, he was so optimistic. I mean even lying there with his body all messed up he was still thinking about helping his village and his friends. It makes the corruption of his character rather upsetting. I liked the irony of how he thought Madara was the grim reaper when in fact in a way he is, I mean he took away the good in Obito just like the grim reaper takes away life. I guess it all started off with Obito thinking he was repaying Madara by helping him whilst Madara probably kept brainwashing him etc


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 19, 2012)

Goodness, this chapter played out like a Japanese ghost/horror story. I love Obito's Naruto-esque attitude. I'm a little confused about some things though. Oh well. It was fun.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Sep 19, 2012)

I assume Obito might return to Konoha, only to find Rin's grave. That would be sad, yet funny at the same time.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Sep 19, 2012)

it must be truly sickening for the Obito supporters/fans who thought Madara "trained" him because he could be one of the great ones. The whole premise of this chapter was Madara basically saying "i kept you alive & made it possible for you to keep your ninja career, therefore i will own your ass from here on out whether you decide to live or die" 

Seeing him throughout this chapter made me go, "damn this dude is stupid". Like really, "a shinigami who targets Uchiha"?. I was going  Just goes to show how dependable he really was in the end


----------



## Boradis (Sep 19, 2012)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> it must be truly sickening for the Obito supporters/fans who thought Madara "trained" him because he could be one of the great ones.



Trolling much? Continuing to snipe at the character after the Obito Theory has been proven correct just makes one look whiny and petty. As my previous posts will attest I was against the theory previously, but I've moved on. 

Tobi is Obito, and given the symbolism of his chin-crawling in this chapter he used to have all the spirit of Naruto before he was totally mind-fucked. Let it go. 

But here's a horrible, horrible, horrible thought. I was trying to think of what could break the spirit of someone akin to Naruto in can-do attitude, and then I thought "What about some horrendous load of guilt?" Aside from being a prankster and a screwup, Naruto has never done anything actually bad. 

We also still don't know how Obito awakened his Mangyeko, but we do know how it happens: Betrayal and murder of a loved one.  

What if _Obito_ was the one who killed Rin? And what if it was that act that awakened Kakashi's Mangyeko? The eyes may stay linked after transplantation.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Sep 19, 2012)

Boradis said:


> Trolling much? Continuing to snipe at the character after the Obito Theory has been proven correct just makes one look whiny and petty. As my previous posts will attest I was against the theory previously, but I've moved on.


i'm sorry, but you must be the troll since you obviously have to be petty enough to try & make me sound whiny when i'm pointing out the obvious. Madara telling him he basically owns him from then on is right there in his own words. I don't have to do anything, especially when diehard Obito fans were insisting Obito was found & trained when it was pure happenstance that the kid washed up on his doorway when he was looking for some chump to make sure Nagato res'd him. Take a long look at the chapter & tell me which one of us is being the troll, hmm  If you want to get bent out of shape because i'm calling it the way i see it, then it's your right. But don't come at me like it's _my_ problem mmkay?  

This is a chapter discussion. I was giving my 2 cents about what was in the chapter. Do you not understand how a chapter discussion works dude?


----------



## ShadeX23 (Sep 19, 2012)

This was a great chapter. The fact that Obito remained his cartoony and optimistic self even after being crushed and meeting Madara just shows how deep this guy's fall is gonna be. Even after being told how a war stole his dreams and will keep him from ever becoming a shinobi again, he didn't care; he just wanted to see his friends. How he goes from this kid to being the one who told Konan, as he strangled her, that he is "the darkness" and how there is no hope and no peace, better be well thought-out. I mean, Tobi has done a ton of irredeemable shit, more so than even guys like Pain and maybe even Madara himself, so he needs a damn good reason to be so far gone.

But anyhow, that out of the way, this chapter also confirmed a lot of things, one of which being how Madara did give Nagato his eyes, how Obito escaped was (most likely) due to his space/time migration technique, meaning he somehow activated his mangekyo, and how he was rebuilt with Senju-based body (by the way, you guys notice how the particular body that was used to rebuilt Obito had a similar facial pattern to the mask Tobi wore when he was first unveiled?) . It all makes sense, given why Madara "chose" Obito; because Obito, accidently, found him, thanks to his power. Plus, naturally he was falling apart, so it'd make sense that he was rebuilt with the body parts Madara had been growing from the Hashi clone. Finally, we learned how Madara survived for so long, and that yes, many of the actions Tobi claimed as his own pertaining to the Akatsuki more than likely can be credited to the real Madara.

Now there's still a ton we don't know; for example, where did Zetsu come from? How did Obito awaken his Mangekyo to get to where he is? Where did Madara get that "spare eye?" How exactly did he get the Rinnegan? And I'm sure there's more, but I can't be bothered to list them off 'cause there's a ton of little questions that I'm sure will linger.

But here's my thought on a few things: first off, I bet Zetsu is both Obito's crushed half and one of the Hashirama bodies melded together. The reason I say this is because.. well, look at Black Zetsu: he has nothing but a yellow eye socket and has no distinguishable features, including no mouth. Plus, consider how Tobi has never shown his regular eye; it has always been an active sharingan, leading people to think it was transplanted. From what we now know however, that side of his body is not his own; it is from a Hashirama clone.

So what if that sharingan, in a way, WAS transplanted from his old body to the new? Meanwhile, that crushed up portion could have been rebuilt with a senju body, and the senju and uchiha portions melded together to create Zetsu, Tobi's loyal henchman? I mean, it could have just been another experiment Madara did, perhaps to see how well the Hashirama body would bond to Tobi, plus another indicator is how the white half represents the half made from Senju DNA, so perhaps the black half is Uchiha-based, the Uchiha being the other side of the Senju's coin? Another thought is that all those bodies eventually become the white zetsu army. 

As for how Obito awakened his mangekyo, it could have been when he was feeling a deep regret over losing the chance to grow closer to his friends at the end of Kakashi Gaiden. I mean, no one close to him died, per say, but the fact that he truly believed he would never see them again could have been all that was necessary to trigger it? I mean, in a way, they were dead to him, and his life was at an end, and in that moment, his mangekyo could have activated has he "slipped" to where Madara was. 

Just some food for thought, but we'll see in the coming weeks. I'm excited by the direction Kishimoto's going with this. 

...also, lol at Obito thinking Madara brought him back so he could "help with his lower parts." What the hell, Kishi....


----------



## Minato? (Sep 19, 2012)

i just noticed, obito  doesn't give a crap about his family.
if he even has a family

as soon as he wakes up it "kakashi, rin, rin, rin, RIN."


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Sep 19, 2012)

So how did Madara give Nagato the his eyes if hes connected to the statue? Did he have Zetsu run errands or can he stabilize himself long enough to reach the Amegakure? For every answer I keep getting like 2 questions in return.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 19, 2012)

It was a great chapter which began to fill in the plotholes created by Tobito

It begins


----------



## takL (Sep 20, 2012)

ohana posted the full script. the lines are funny/interesting. 
some of them;

obito :u just glanced at the scythe!! Without doubt u are the grim reaper~ the grim reaper specializing in the uchihaaaas~  i...!! i lived by my motto that i help the elderly in trouble!! altho i did naughty things quite a bit and i always broke the rules...i believe i did more than enough good things to make up for those, sir!!  (take me to) anywhere but Hell, please!

Madara: still too early to say thanks. I intend you to return a favour for that properly. isnt it your motto to help the elderly? 
obito: well yea… true that…….ok then, what can I do for you?
Madara: …
obito: …like…to take care of ur urine and feces(=terminal care of the aged)…? 
Madara: …that doesnt sound too bad either…
obito: sorry but I cant stay here forever!

obito: (…jeez, hes switched on. I know that once an old geezer starts he goes on and on…)

madara: this reality is….real Hell. certainly…im a half dead dotard whod die as soon as the continuous supply of chakra from the mazo behind me stops tho…

Madara: therere many things I want you to do for me from here on… with me for good. I took the trouble to save your life, so…just dont be in a hurry to die. 

madara: like I said, this place is where things don't go as you want, which you too will realize soon or later...

obito: …if so...that means if I have kakashi with me i can be stronger doesnt it! the 2 of us can fully guard Rin doesnt it! now I gotta get out of this place all the more...


----------



## Rika24 (Sep 20, 2012)

when Madara said that Obito would need both eyes i was like NOOOOOO i don't want Kashi to die, or lose his eye... but then there was that little thought of Obito's after Madara's comment that gave me a tiny bit of hope that Obito can be saved "then it means that together with Kakashi i can become stronger." i like that Obito's immediate thought was to work WITH Kakashi in order to combine their eye powers, and not take his eye back (like a lesser Uchiha would have thought) 

foreshadowing anyone? 

also, does anyone else notice that this might be setting up a case of stockholm syndrome that might be part of the reason for Obito's change? i mean, who knows how long Obito was trapped there all alone with Madara. Plenty of time for a kind hearted kid like Obito to latch onto the only other human being there and for Madara to plant a seed of doubt in Obito's head about how the Shinobi world really works. 

I think that eventually when Obito was strong enough to leave he rushed back to Konoha... to find out that Rin died. Rin's death would be the final straw to make that seed of doubt bloom in Obito... but here's the thing, i think Madara either killed her himself (if he managed to anyways) or sent Zetsu to kill Rin and get Obito to blame Kakashi (though we already know that Obito doesn't blame Kakashi for her death, he said so himself) and turn against the Shinobi world in favor of the Moon's Eye Plan.

i think in the coming chapters either Kakashi will explain what really happened to her or Madara will do something that will make Obito realize that Madara was responsible for Rin's death all along, and that will cause Obito to switch sides again and he'll fight with Kakashi side by side (like i said earlier, it seems to be foreshadowed with Obito's thoughts).


----------



## CrazyAries (Sep 20, 2012)

NarutoSamaMan said:


> So how did Madara give Nagato the his eyes if hes connected to the statue? Did he have Zetsu run errands or can he stabilize himself long enough to reach the Amegakure? For every answer I keep getting like 2 questions in return.


----------



## Humite Juubi (Sep 20, 2012)

This chapter reminds me why i dont like tobito. Forced justifications to make a lackluster plot twist possible.

I think it is  as bad as having no plot at all if you can say to an author: "your plot is showing!"

naruto really becomes like lost. confusing.


----------



## takL (Sep 21, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> foreshadowing anyone?
> 
> also, does anyone else notice that this might be setting up a case of stockholm syndrome that might be part of the reason for Obito's change? i mean, who knows how long Obito was trapped there all alone with Madara. Plenty of time for a kind hearted kid like Obito to latch onto the only other human being there and for Madara to plant a seed of doubt in Obito's head about how the Shinobi world really works.



yea obito obviously had a soft spot for old people. and madara is not being horrible to obito. madara says obito has to be with him for life. maybe obito grew attached to madara while taking care of him.


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 21, 2012)

takL said:


> ohana posted the full script. the lines are funny/interesting.
> some of them;
> 
> obito :u just glanced at the scythe!! Without doubt u are the grim reaper~ the grim reaper specializing in the uchihaaaas~  i...!! i lived by my motto that i help the elderly in trouble!! altho i did naughty things quite a bit and i always broke the rules...i believe i did more than enough good things to make up for those, sir!!  (take me to) anywhere but Hell, please!
> ...


Thanks for the translation. Clarified on many points.

May be you should post in proper translation section. Or else, it would get buried, would be hard to find in time. 

I was rereading the chapter, noticed in the use of word bubble obstructs the view of the pipes from Madara's back-side in 1st page:. The way everything was revealed was also interesting. Like 1st it would look like a walking stick after couple of panels, it turns out to be scythe(?). Then Madara's back was kept obscured to be revealed later that has pipe-like structure attached. That has to be connected to something, later Madara sits on throne, and Gado Mazou is revealed. Then Gedo's location relative to him also shown.


----------

